# Poor Responder........part 47



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Rachel x

Morning Team PR, looks sunny but not sure it'll last all day.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Up really early as I haven't been able to sleep. Have been really really emotional last 24 hours and my PMA has gone out of the window (temporarily) plan to give myself a big kick up the **** today!!! I had a row with my mum last night on the phone and had a massive go at Ben for having a drink with his brother - who is emigrating to Australia in 6 weeks - rational - NOT !!!!!! Then cried face down on my bed for ages!! Oh dear!  

Got my scan at 9.45 and just so worried about it........

Carol - MASSIVE GOOD LUCK TO YOU TODAY!!!!!!!!! I have been thinking of you loads and have a really good feeling for you xx       

Nix - Happy testing hon!! May this be your day too xxxx     

Miranda - I have been so incredibly impressed with the way that you have been managing to keep everyone updated as well as get your head (and boobs) around breast feeding!! As well as offering your much appreciated advice to all who need it!!! 

Steph - You must be worried but as Miranda says so much can change from scan to scan - still very early days - good luck and lots of      remember to keep up those fluids (especially in that heat!!)

Ophelia - glad you are there safely - good luck with your scan today! 

Linz - I sent you a PM - hope today is better for us all - i think the heat got us all a bit bothered yesterday x  

Alegria - not long till testing date! What are you doing to distract yourself x

Jeza - welcome - I don't know anything about tubal surgery but as the other girls say it is always good to give your body the best chance of recovery before knocking it for 6 again! I would leave it as long as you can as IVF is quite a tiring experience  

Juicy - thanks for good lucks - all very much appreciated from all - I did email Jaya and she emailed back a day later (which i guess is good) unfortunately she is in theatre today and Yau is away so I am hoping I don't see someone insensitive today xxxx Jaya said we can communicate regarding the result by email xxxx

Lainey - so sorry about your BFN - I am sure you feel rather battered by the experience but i think you are amazing getting on with the DHEA, if I fail this time, that is exactly what I will be doing!!  

I know that there are a million girls who i have forgotten so   all round!

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning Karen, you're up early girly!

Can I have a big moan please? As you probably know, I like to test early, always have. Today's tests are so accurate and so I cannot see the point in waiting just for waiting's sake and I know that a BFN on an HPT can become a BFP on a blood test due to late implantation or just that the levels are too low yet to be picked up on an HPT. I also know that levels usually double every 48 hours so up until yesterday I was testing every couple of days. Couldn't resist buying a couple more tho in order to test on the last 2 mornings before the blood test. So with that proviso out the way....

I woke up this morning and decided to use a CB test from the pack of 2 I bought yesterday. Had a bit of a struggle to open the interior packaging, it didn't seem to have those little slits to tell you wear to tear it open but I put that down to early morning myopia! I usually hold it in the stream rather than filling a pot, if you know what I mean, and usually glance down to see the tip of the thing turn pink. It didn't happen. OK I think maybe the test is faulty but when I check the instructions I don't see any mention of the tip turning pink? OK fair enough, maybe this batch was manufactured in France and they make them differently here...? So now I look at the results window. If I squint at it in the right light its +ive, but fainter than the one I did yesterday. So faint in fact that it could just be wishful thinking on my part. "Oh sh1t," I think....closely followed by "That can't be right (I hope)" Then something makes me check the packaging again.

The expiry date on the box was February 2006. I'm going to say that again..... *FEBRUARY 2006*

What the hell are these people playing at? How COULD you sell somebody a home pregnancy test that expired OVER TWO YEARS AGO?!

So now I have wasted my last chance to test before tomorrow and been slapped in the face by a negative which may or may not be an accurate result, all because the owner of this pharmacy is too bloody stupid to check the expiry dates on his stock!

To say that I am fuming right now doesn't even begin to cover it. I have no idea what time this pharmacy opens but I am going to get dressed and go down there in a minute and camp outside until someone turns up and get my money back. Typically I can't find the blasted receipt but GOD HELP ANYONE that tries to argue with me on this one, they'd better just shut up and hand over the refund or believe me when I say there will be a one woman riot in this town today...

Sorry to moan but had to get that one off my chest!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - OMG - of all the things to happen that is so sh*t!!! I am so sorry and totally understand your need to moan. Oh my god i would not want to be the person behind the counter in the pharmacy! That really really is outrageous. You must maintain your PMA      as I doubt that the test gave a proper reading when it is so out of date.  

How FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with the stand off! 

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Rachel - did I notice you were having ET tomorrow?? Good luck!!!! 

A x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear All,

sorry to intrude into an extremely lively thread - I am coming in from the ACU thread as I feel I can be 'classified' as low respondent and wanted to share my thoughts and hear yours if you've got any ... I'd be really grateful !!

I just got back from ACU yesterday when I was supposed to do my Dummy Embryo and Hycosy and was told to wait until I 'd talk to Dr S, the clinic director, because they felt I may not even be able to do IVF (GIFT is out of the question because DP has immature frozen sperm so we can only do ICSI).
So my levels are:

FSH 9.1
AMH 6.36 
E measurements: pre- 82; post- 226 (I think..).

Not good, arent' they? But are they so bad that I can't even try? I seem to understand from some of your posts that I should give it a go before I turn to donor eggs ....
I'll talk to Dr S in a minute but if any of you has a similar story to share or indeed tell me 'STOP feeling down and go for it', I'll be stronger as a result (the Ladies from the ACU thread are already pushing me in that direction and I can only be grateful 

XX Pesca


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pesca - your AMH is much higher than mine, and we only had aspirated sperm to work with, so don't take the donor egg speech! It's bollix!  
So what if you only get a few eggs? You only need one good un!

Rachel as in mod? Are you having ET tom? The best of luck if so!

Nix -   what a crap pharmacist! Seriously, get another test, wait three hours without peeing and have another bash. I'm willing you preggers!

Ally - hope your scan reveals good stuff going on. It's normal to wobble - have faith!  

Morning Beach!

God I need a big poo, but can't put Robert down to have one! Agony!

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning!!  

Nix - How outrageous     If we hear on the news that there are riots on the streets of Paree today then we know who to blame   

Mir - Ahhhh, the joys of motherhood   

Rachel - Good luck with ET    

Ally & Carol - Thinking of you both   

Pesca - Your test results sound v good to me. I too had the same donor egg speech given by Dr S. And so did one of my girlfriends who is now 22 wks pregnant (against his advice she decided to try again but in a different clinic and got her longed for BFP). So, as Miranda said, it's bollix  

Juicy - I don't know yet why I responded poorly again, in hindsight I wish they'd scanned me more often and increased the dosage accordingly, had 1st scan only on day 7 of stimms (nothing in there) and then the 2nd one only on day 11... Hope you get on better with clomid (I had the clomid/menopur 300 and cetrotide protocol). It was the 1st time I took it and it didn't work for me as I believe it affected my lining - on my previous cycle my lining was 11mm by the time I had the trigger and this time it was only 4.5mm    (again, maybe if I had been scanned more often they could have picked up on that earlier on and give me something else to improve that??). Well, some questions to ask if I get a -ve and go for a review  

It's cloudy here in SW London...  

Alegria xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG Pesca, what sh1te!  Don't listen to that rubbish, your FSH is still within normal range, your AMH is higher than probably anyone elses on this thread!  Not sure about E- levels? Is that Estradiol?  Anyway it is rubbish for anyone to push you away from IVF before you've even given it a chance!  You stand your ground girlfriend and if you feel like the ACU isn't the right place for you, don't be afraid to change clinics.  It means a lot to have faith in the people treating you. They could be the best in the world but if they don't inspire confidence it can be very off-putting and make a stressful situation even more so!  Good luck honey 

Ally Pally you are a star thanks for your words of encouragement!  Good luck for your scan and don't worry about having a bit of a wobbler, it's only to be expected with the aount of hormones running amok in our systems at the moment!        that the scan shows juicy follies ripe for the picking! 

Well as for me, no need to go postal in the pharmacy fortunately.  I took several deep breaths as I waited in the queue to make sure I didn't spark off a negative reaction with my own attitude. As soon as I explained briefly that the test I'd bought yesterday didn't work the way I thought it should and showed the woman the date on the pack she immediately apologised and gave me a replacement, no questions asked!  And the expiry date is 2009 thank you very much!  

I thought about walking around the shops for a while but it started to rain so I wandered back home (it's only a 10 min walk to the town centre pharmacy). I'd had a big cup of fruity tea with my brekkie before I went out and with my usual tiny bladder was needed to pee again by the time I got back.  I hesitated, second pee of the day, after a large mug of liquid.... shall I or shan't I...?  

Well the line's still there my loves.  It's faint.  Very, very faint.  In fact it's so faint that I will even allow it to possibly be wishful thinking on my part.  I mean, it disappears if you look at it in the wrong light.  And only tomorrow's blood test will tell the full tale, but for now I am quietly confident that it's going to be good news.  Not jumping up and down yet but this could be the one, at last.

Now I think I am going to have to keep myself very busy today to stop myself from going completely doolally 

Love to all
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Alegria, yes Clomid is awful on lining, i'd drop it for that alone (and it made me crazy)

Cara Pesca, as theya re all saying, the speech is indeed "bollix" - go to the lister for a second opinion. they will be MUCH more positive. try marie wren or dr parikh, not taylor. one question, find out the scale of that E2 number. 

LJ, hmm, i think Kate might have to wait - everyone's different. My sister didn't show fully clothed till 8 months. her 9 pounders were all scrunched up apparently! but the good thing is that she only put on 14 lbs then 16lbs and lost it all within a couple of days of the births!

can see some tennis watching later on...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! A positive, Nix! Fainst, schmaint, they're always so faint at this stage.


So excited for you!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Nix! looking good hun  
Mirra - i have the same poo problem - the vibrating bouncy chair sends her into a trance though!  
Ally and Carol - hope good news today  
Pesca - IVF is always worth a shot - look at all the successes on here and we've all thought we were in dire straights once  
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

fingers crossed Nix! xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Mira - as they say in Liverpool (apparently) "Eh eh, cyalm down!!"  Bob will fall off your boobs if you jump up and down like that!  And this might sound a bit weird but can you not take him into the loo with you?  Needs must and all that! And it's definitely not good for you to hang on if you really need to go!

Hiya Anna - would agree with your recommendation of the Lister but not sure about MW as discussed previously on this board.  Never met Taylor so can't comment but I kind of met Jaya Parikh at the open evening and she seemed lovely and the other girls seem to have a lot of good things to say about her, she's the most positive and patient friendly of the lot from what I can gather...

Hi Nicks, where can I get one of dem chairs for an adult sized bum, sounds like fun!  And much more comfortable than sitting on the washing machine on spin cycle   


xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nix, hi, i know exactly what you mean but i think MW's bark is worse than her bite. taylor is just cold and doesn't care in the slightest.

re the loo, i was once on a train as a teenager when a girl sitting opposite suddenly said she wanted to go to the loo and would i look after her baby. fine.  however, as with all british rail trains, the loo was disgusting so she ended up going miles down the train to find an ok one and then queuing. meanwhile, i thought she had LEFT THE TRAIN!  i was panicking i'd be left with a ten monther or have some explaining to do. haha.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix - it's looking good ma cherie! Keeping everything crossed for you   
Re. taking Bob into the loo too, def a bit weird but not such a bad idea   

Anna - Can't believe she left her baby with a stranger, what if YOU had decided to leave the train with the baby    Well, she probably did'nt have to go through all that we have to to conceive one  

Never met either MW or AT so cannot comment. Met YT just briefly once and I thought he could have been a bit warmer and reassuring to me. But Jaya Parich and Raef Faris are absolutely lovely, impecable bed side manners too if you know what I mean.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes agreed Faris is really nice and tells a lot of interesting technical info if you ask. 

i know - who in their right minds wld leave a baby with a 17 year old complete stranger on a train?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, that's trusting of her, Anna! But hey, a free baby - might have been nice?

oo Nix - naughty lady! 

Nicks - I must get a vibratey chair then - I'll give anything a bash! I sent Pete to Tesco at 2am for formula, I'm afraid - he was so, so hungry. Def getting a proper leccy pump today, to get as uch b/milk in him as poss. Was feeding him formula as my boobs dripped all over him this morn - that's so depressing...

Alegs - I just worried it wasn't very sterile to have a big poo with him in my arms!  

Right - I must have a cuppa and get out of the house for a tick. So many forms to fill in, but I keep putting it off.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank God for 24 hour tescos!  Dunno what I'd do in that position over here. It's all they can do to open for normal hours, what with their 35 hour week stupidness, never mind being open 24/7!  So what did you do in the end?  Did you go out yet, as my mum would say!  That's a lovely old Jamaican euphemism for having a dump by the way!  

The bf thing must be very disheartening but don't feel bad!  It's great that you are producing milk and at least if you can express it you can both feed him, every cloud has a silver wossname!  

Hiya Alegs, how are ya hon?

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Really sorry girls - 'Me' post alert!!!!!!!!

Just got back from the Lister. Not the best news.

I appear to have 2/3 follicles one at 14mm, one at 10mm and one ?? The largest one has not grown since Monday. My lining is 10.7 and my E2 is 378. I am so upset as I had hoped so much that they would carry on growing. I saw yet another new nurse who said that it was good that my lining had thickened as it implys that something is going on but the follicles are not growing (and this is after 18 days of stims! after no response at 450 lowered to 150). The nurse also said that I should consider counselling and that egg donation was a consideration - pleeeaaase not that again!!!!!!!!!!! I was not able to see Yau or Jaya (2nd time in a row) and I am getting really frustrated about it. I just need a bit of help understanding what is going on x I have just emailed Jaya and told her how I am feeling so hopefully she will reply.

There was a slightly comedic moment when the nurse tried to give me the details of the counsellor (which I did not want) and asked the receptionist, WHERE IS THE NUMBER FOR THE COUNSELLOR to which the receptionist answered SORRY ANNETTE DID YOU SAY *COUNSELLOR* to which the nurse responded YES I REALLY WANT THIS LADY TO SEE THE COUNSELLOR TO DISCUSS HER OPTIONS. Need I tell you that the capitals stand for someone shouting loudly - in a crowded clinic. Thanks for that, now everyone knows I am barren!!!

I have been so stressed at work this week, and I am convinced it has had an effect on how things have gone xxxx Feeling so sad and negative about things x

Carol I trully hope you had much much better news and that everyone elses scans went well today.

So so sorry to moan.

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ally

I'm sorry things didn't go as expected.  I had to tell my doctor not to even mention Egg Donation to me.  It was word to the effect of, "I've looked into it and decided that I don't want it, not interested in hearing about it and certainly don't want it shoved down my throat at every possible opportunity so thank you for shutting up now!"  He's never mentioned it since!

I would still take adantage of the counsellor (honestly hon, a good counsellor in these situations is worth his/her weight in gold) but just stress that you don't want to hear about ED.

As for the shouting, don't let it get to you, considering where you were chances are that most of the other people there are in a similar situation... not barren, fertility challenged!  Now what I don't see in your message is what they told you is the next step?  Keep on at 150iu and then what?  Go back for another scan?  That's your target, the next scan date.  Keep that tum warm, keep those fluids up and keep that PMA flowing.  The fact your lining is getting thicker is a good thing and the fact they're telling you to keep on stimming is also a good thing.  Don't lose heart honey!   
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear everyone,

First of all, Ally1973, I am TRULY sorry to hear of your follicles not growing - I can sympathise with how frustrating and upsetting that can be. But yes, you MUST get some response from them and see what's happening and what's the way forward. Is this the last day you'll try with stimming? How many more days? And how many follicles are needed? I think you are at Lister and they may do things differently. And yes, you MUST get a counsellor - even if, ahem, they didn't quite sound so discreete, do they? Don't let that get to you. Keep your energies for your follies !!!  

For everyone else, hard to keep up with all these great posts and full of support to each other - sorry for not being able to follow everyone's stage as I am new on this thread, but I wish you all LOTS OF GOOD LUCK - you do send out amazing vibes of positive energy!!!! Keep it up!!! And Fingers crossed to everyone.

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE above all - I laughed too   !! Well, well, I rang Dr. Serhal and told him I NEED to see him face to face, so he said 'come over this morning'. I literally put a pair of decent trousers on (was working from home today, so thank God flexy time), jumped on the tube and there I was. Ok: he was not skeptical and resisting, he simply said that he had to be realistic and had a duty to tell me what my chances are of pregnancy - 5%. He was kind and answered all my questions. One thing that he said which shocked me was that if DP's sperm had been good sperm (ie ejaculatory, not testicular as it is), I'd probably be pregnant right now, even if I have 3 follicles. Isn't life strange? 
At any rate, he said he'll put me on highest dosage and hope for 4 follicles: less than 4, he won't proceed. Does the Lister proceed with less than 4? It'd be good to know...
MANY THANKS TO EVERYONE for feedback - you are so great, everyone really ... Amazingly great!! AND above all, GOOD LUCK and LOTS of    for Ally1973 - I am most sympathetic!!!
XX 

PS Nixf01 I'm glad you didn't end up shouting at the pharmacist in the end


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pesca - I'm glad you took the matters into your own hands   and got some results    Great that they'll let you have a go at it. To respond your question - I had two potential good follicles on my last cycle (22mm and 21 mm) after 14 days of stimms and the Lister would def. let me go ahead with IVF if my lining was good too. As it happened, it was too thin and the cycle was converted to IUI (the reason being that with IUI my lining would have a few more days and a better chance of being thicker by the time the embryo(s) reached the uterus).

Ally - Please don't lose heart. Have they told you what the next step is? Unfortunately the 1st cycle is always trial and error and you could definitely respond much better with a different protocol next time.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Ally, you;re 35 - ultimately it's about egg QUALITY not quantity 

(am I right little Robert?    )

pls don't lose heart. or be put off. it really will be fine. girls get pg at 35 all day long on these threads with god knows what AMH. xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nix - Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.  It certainly does look hopeful though!

Ally - I think Anna III has hit the nail on the head really.  I know in reality clinics would like us all to grow loads of eggs but in reality it doesn't happen.  It is really starting to annoy me that all of these places are banging on about the number of follies that you need.  Isn't it really just the 1?

Button xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All,

and thanks Button and Anna III for pointing out the egg quality !!! Minxy has done that on the ACU thread too... Ally from my understanding you are 35 so 'young'!!! 
You musn't lose faith, they are so right - I will not lose faith 

All my support, XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls - thanks for responding!

Jaya has responded:

Dear Alex,

Not always the follicle grows as per expectations. I have seen the scan and given that the leading follicle has grown a little and  the other follicle is started to come along with a lovely endometrial thickness, I will want you to be a bit more positive....you do have a very reduced ovarian reserve and we never expected you to produce a lot of follicles so please do not get stressed at this point...it certainly doesn't help. Dr Thum is in on friday and you can speak to him.
For now  all is well so hang in there.

rgds,
Jaya

So I feel a whole lot better - it is so hard when various staff members seem to be talking from entirely different books (let alone pages!!)

Nix - thanks hon, yes we will continue with the 150 to friday and then see what is happening - just need to really calm down now - I have been on stims for so long I am losing my mind!! I really have everything crossed for your test tomorrow x You must feel like you need committing today!!!

Pesca - thank hon - yep the Lister will go ahead with one follicle - we are going to go ahead with one if that is all we get - come too far now to give up! I dont know what the max days stimming is - they seem to be ok with me continuing (at least until friday!) Good luck at UCH.

I have taken on board both your advice re counsellor - I guess it could help - no harm in trying I guess. I just hate it when they look at you with that grim look on their faces and talk about counsellors - makes me feel sick!! 

Anna & Button - you just snuck in there when i was about to post - thank you so much - I must repeat the mantra it only takes one it only takes one!! I think it is the lack of continuity that makes things worse - if I had had Jaya today I wouldnt feel bad at all, she really is focusing on the one, two or three follies that may be there, I need to take hers and all your advice!! I just hope it does grow - xxxx

Thanks for saying i am young!! I think being told I had reached the menopause, needed HRT and a bone scan has made me forget that!! 

Thanks for keeping me sane xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Hi All,
> 
> and thanks Button and Anna III for pointing out the egg quality !!! *Minxy has done that on the ACU thread too*... Ally from my understanding you are 35 so 'young'!!!
> You musn't lose faith, they are so right - I will not lose faith
> ...


??


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, SO SORRY   
Sorry Minxy, I quoted you but I was meaning to quote someone else     ... You know what: I've been so active over this lunchtime following two threads at a time that my eyes are rolling from one post to the next  ...  Hence the mistake!
I hope you are well and that everything 's going ok with you !

XX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

A reply to Ally:

It's FAB news to see such a positive response from the Dr. You see? You must stay positive!!!  
Speaking of which, the Lister is truly amazing - the email from your Dr sounds really supportive. So, just wait and see: your optimism will help those little follies ...
XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought it was me going 

I'm fine thanks....sposed to be "busy" (have got meeting soon though) 



Please do not get overly worried that as soon as you hit 35 your egg quality is going to go swiftly downhill.  I'm almost 40 and have produced lots of eggs through 4 IVFs (10 out of 21 follies, 19/28, 16/27, 30/40).  Whilst all the eggs have been mature and most cases they've been good quality, there has been some abnormal fertilisation in last 2 cycles where more embies have had 3 nuclei and it's because the egg's not thrown off the excess genetic material.  We've been told this could well be due to my age but may be other factors involved as well/instead of......BUT we always get great quality embryos, just no pregnancy but that could again be for any number of reasons.

What I'm trying to say is, I'm several years older than you and things are still fine with me....in fact my first 2 IVFs I was 37/38 and egg quality/fertilisation was fine.....

I've been told that in terms of IVF I'm still actually pretty young.....so at 35/36 you're "spring chicks" !!


Take care
Natasha


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Minxy!!!  How are ya hon?

Pesca, welcome to the world of IVF induced brain-damage!  Ahhh I could tell you some tales - if I could remember them!     Mind you my bad memory is nothing to do with TX. Years ago I vaguely recall that I bought some Gingko as it is supposed to help with improving memory but I never found out if it works because I kept forgetting to take it!  Oh and don't be intimidated by Minxy's mega egg-fest, she is really a big chicken in disguise which is why you never see her face in on her profile!

Ally - see, SEE!!!!  What did I tell ya!  And isn't that doc just fantastic?!  Altogether now....  WE LOVE JAYA!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Lovely to hear from you!!!  
Thanks for your words- I have a quick response to your comments. Dr S told me that with a AMH-tested low reserve (combined with low folly count) means that I was practically born with how I am. He said he had seen a 25-yr-old with only 1 folly (so here's why age counts but not in absolute terms), and a 40-yr old with lots (might it be you?  ).


Hi Nixf01 - you made me laugh   
XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nixf01 said:


> Hey Minxy!!! How are ya hon?
> Oh and don't be intimidated by Minxy's mega egg-fest, she is really a big chicken in disguise which is why you never see her face in on her profile!


   

Keeping fingers, toes, eyes crossed for you hun   



Pesca said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> Lovely to hear from you!!!
> Thanks for your words- I have a quick response to your comments. Dr S told me that with a AMH-tested low reserve (combined with low folly count) means that I was practically born with how I am. He said he had seen a 25-yr-old with only 1 folly (so here's why age counts but not in absolute terms), and a 40-yr old with lots (might it be you? ).


Well we're all born with a finite number of eggs.....I just spose that some are born with more than others and then these diminish maybe quicker for one reason or another. I do also know that our consultant admitted she was amazed at how many I got and can't really say why I respond as I do (I don't have PCOS)

Anyway, I always feel like an imposter when I post on this thread......but as many of these ladies are testament to, it is possible !

Lots of luck 
Natasha x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix -     it's looking good, fingers crossed for a good result tomorrow   

Mira - Hope you managed a poo!  I've just been - first one in 4 days, such a relief!

Pesca - I did my first cycle at UCH and had the donor egg speech from Dr S as it took me a while to respond.  My AMH was 8.1 so not much more than yours and my FSH was 8.  I got 6 eggs, all fertilised and had two blasts put back but got a BFN.  The next cycle I did in HK and got 8 eggs!  So your numbers certainly don't mean that you're past it. 
  

Ally -


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

It is very frustrating but the key thing is quality and not a single one of us has a clue about our egg/embryo quality without PGS.  


This is why women constantly get BFN with embryos that the embryologists says are perfect. We do not know really what the chromosomal division (ie quality) has been.

If you have unexplained infert and consistently visually good embryos,  the issue is probably immune or poor eggs. Immunes can be fixed, egg quality unfortuantely cannot. 

I suggest noone does cycle after cycle killing yourself with stress without PGS to see what is going on with the "real" egg quality. It of course has its own lack of certainty owing to mosaicism of day 3 embryos.  
good luck to all


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Just popping on before I got to bed to send *Steph* some   for her follies - I forgot to say something earlier on - brain gone to mush xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo yes, managed poos. It's just the piles are now at the maddening itchy stage...

I made a trip out down the village this morning, and it must be that once I knew Robert had been fed well I relaxed, because I went to see a (male) friend and when I took off my cardigan I'd leaked everywhere! Came home and expressed a full nine ounces with no trouble. Thank the bloody lord.

Hi, eggy Natasha! How are you, chuck? 

Pesca - the Lister told me there's nothing you could have done to avoid low AMH - I was so relieved, after imagining years of booze might have done it!

Nix - hear hear! Jaya is the best! After Munip at the Jinemed, anyway...

Anna - Robert says, 'yes, it is!' he was one quality egg all right.

Ally - I must say, I think you're despairing prematurely, as I think everything sound like it's going really well! It's great that the leading follie has slowed up, as the others can catch up now. I'm predicting three eggs and that with such a great thicknes they can't fail to implant!


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- you're dfoing ever so well, it can't be easy but Robert must make it all worthwhile x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Emma, Anna, Natasha and Miranda (and hello to everyone else),

thanx so much for your comments - most helpful and supportive!!!
Anna, what you say is interesting and SO TRUE! Of course PGS must be done for checking quality egg ... U see, I have this all in my head (reading too many stupid things online) that PGS has bad connotations because it's there to create 'designer' eggs, when in fact all we want is to be pregnant and have a baby ... ARGH!!!
One thing is for sure: those who are outside the world of fertility/ivf issues haven't got the FAINTEST idea what it all means and the struggle we have to go through. And then people pontificate (especially in Italy where I am from) about how unethical certain procedures are without EVEN wondering what they are really used for. ARGH! I hate the Italian Catholic-driven mentality   
Apols for the venting (but so that you know that Italy is not all sun and beautiful people  )....
THANK GOD for FF and all of you!   

XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Apols for the venting (*but so that you know that Italy is not all sun and beautiful people * )....


But most of us are   (I'm half Italian  )

I do agree re PGS/PGD and it's something we've obviously discussed and will chat to our consultant about...thing is, with this...and the advise of having IVIG...that's looking at an approximate £8k or so on top of the IVF cycle of £4k for one cycle !! We've already spent many many £1000's on 6x IVF/FET so far (thankfully all from savings & good salaries) so it's really just deciding how far we go.........

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Natasha,

so you know what I mean when I get angry at that religious mentality that governs Italy 

Can you quickly explain what IVIG is? Is that something different from IVF?
At any rate, how could IVIG be £8K on top of the £4K IVF cycle?!? I remember reading the price list, but nothing as high as £12k !

XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Hey Natasha,
> 
> so you know what I mean when I get angry at that religious mentality that governs Italy
> 
> ...


No, IVIG costs about £4k (which is what I was quoted when I phoned up suppliers) _PLUS_ PGS/PGD which is about £4k....so £8k......on top of an IVF cycle which is around £4k if you include the cycle and the drugs etc.....so totalling £12k.......

IVIG is Intravenous immunoglobulin and is a form of plasma transfusion used to treat immune issues such as raised Natural Killer Cells (which I have). I've had steriods for several of my treatment cycles but these haven't been completely successful (2 resulted in chemical pregnancies) so consultant believes I need IVIG. IVIG isn't another form of IVF.....it's something completely different.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IVIG

Which price list are you talking about 

take care
Natasha

PS....I've never lived in Italy (although been quite a few times)....my grandfather was Italian, from around Milan/Lake Como.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Ah, grandad from Lake Como - how nice!!! 

ah, yes, I see - I can see why the ££ pile up with all these exams, but I think you must think 'GREAT' as you're doing ALL the possible tests to avoid any possibilities!!! Surely, the pinch in the wallet is felt, but then it's for a good cause  


The price list is a yellow sheet I was given by Ozturk when I first came in March and it gives prices for exams, drugs and an average price for ICSI at £7100 (which is what concerns me). Did you now get one of those?

Ciao Pesca


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi All

Steph and Opheila - good to hear you've arrived!!!! Looking forward to hearing your progress. Say hi to everyone there!!!

Mirr - glad you're getting the hang of feeding etc.. I am guilty of not even thinking that far in advance!!!! but good to know what we are all letting ourselves in for!!!!!

To everyone else - re follicles, egg quality and age etc.... in my case follies/ eggs/ embryos really differed according to protocol and care! 1st time round I felt like a write off!

As for me - I think my bump is growing. 20 wk scan in August! Keep wearing baggy clothes as only 4 days of school left and parents don't know my news yet! Sometimes I think I haven't grown at all - but then remind myself that I now only fit in one pair of trousers! It's not the shape I expected though!! seems rather high?!!!! Maybe too many pies!!!

Anyway big hello to everyone else !!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Bugle- Can't belive you're coming up for 20 weeks in August. Time flies. 

Had my scan today and lining was thin although I still haven't got any red blood and very little brown.
It means I will start stimms tomorrow, started taking Letrozole today.

They found a cyst (2.5cm i think) that I have to have aspirated with a needle tomorrow before starting stimms and I was told it would only be a small prick with the needle but I won't get any sedatives.

Anyone had a cyst aspirated and was it painful? I'm worried it will be very painful. 

Wasn't told how many other follies I had but I think I saw a couple more on the side where the cyst is. Hopefully there's some more on the other side.       

Love/Ophelia


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Ophelia* - have PM'd you 

*Nix* - oooh a line!!! when was your last HCG jab? praying for you that it will a big fat one for you tomorrow morning when you test - good luck!!!   

*Miranda *- well done you for persevering with the BF - hope it soon gets easier for you both 

*Bugle* - I bet you're looking forward to putting your feet up a bit once the school hols have started! - glad to hear you are feeling well and I too can't believe how quickly the time has passed!

*Ally* - the others are right, its good that the lead follie has slowed, it means the others can catch up - am  that you will get some quality eggs from them    good luck!!!

*Alegria* - when do you test hon? (sorry have left my template of the list on my comp at home so don't have it with me in Turkey to update/for quick reference  ). Really hoping you get a BFP   

*Pesca* and *Jeza *- hi and welcome 

Anna, Emma, Beachy, Natasha, Button - hi!  Sorry to anyone I have missed 

Enjoyed going out with Ophelia last night - food was yummy and was lovely to catch up and have a good chinwag!  Today DH and I had a lovely chilled-out day eating nice food and mooching about the shops - Istanbul is very hot right now but not uncomfortable. Trying to keep  for scan tomorrow morning... will let you know how I get on 

Steph xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

good luck Ophelia and Steph. xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for both of you, it'll be a good day tomorrow for the Team PR with Nix's results and Stephs scan and Ophelia, you'll be fine having cyst aspirated I;m sure  x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Nix-Good luck for tomorrow.    looking good. 

Ally- I have had follies with a difference of 4mm and have managed to catch up. Good luck for your next scan.  

Carol- Did you have your scan today. Hope it all went well.   

Steph- got your Pm.  Did you have anything nice at Midpoint tonight? Can't believe it's my 2nd night over here and still haven't been there.  I will maybe go there tomorrow.
Checked my hotmail before I went to bed last night and DH had emailed me a lovely letter.  He'd gone to bed early as he'd been up early in the morning to take me to the airport.
Caught up with him on MSN today as well.
You walking to the hosp tomorrow or taxi? Good luck for the scan.  

beach- Thanks hun. How are you keeping otherwise?

Anna- Thanks to you too.  When is it you're off to Jinemed? (if that's where you're still going)

Miranda and Laura- You're quiet tonight,Miranda you busy with the wee boy I imagine (or catching a nap perhaps) and Laura, BB by any chance? 

Someone must keep me updated on what's happening on BB, going stir crazy from withdrawal symptoms when I can't watch it whilst over here.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia, not a BB fan so can;t help, will be thinking of you tomorrow.  I'm ok thank you, tired now as drinking some womb juice x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm late I went to the pub after work!    Was a fab pub had sand and deck chairs in the back garden so pretended I was at the beach!

Quick from me me as laptop bying and can't find the lead!

Mirra - Glad you done a poo... nothing worse!

Beach- Hello, hope you enjoyed the sun!

Nix - Wooo Hooo! 

Ally - Why so sad?  That sounds all good to me? 

Steoh - Sunbathing today?

Ophelia - Jinemed have been the ost genle EC and ET ever so sure they will be gentle with the cyct. 

XXXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oph - Jen and Rex up for evication this week... its just starting at 10 but I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Laura. Let me know Jen's reaction when she realizes they all hate her in the house. 
heard something about Bex cutting up Mo's belt. Why?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hate to ask but need a hug, got all tearful and home alone


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Beach-good for you, can't beat some nice womb juice. I treated myself to a glass at dinner. yummy.

Oh, beach, just noticed your post. here's some hugs for you. It must be so hard.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Ophelia, it's always this time of night that gets me started x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beach - I know I am relatively new but still wanted to        I am thinking of you, you are doing brilliantly but you are bound to feel very vulnerable late at night when you are on your own x maybe have another glass of womb juice? Snuggle up on the sofa - any pets to cuddle? x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh Beach poor girl     
we know what you are going through. xxxx
Im so sorry. xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Ally and Anna, on last glass now, yes, I've 2 cats, girl is fast asleep in her bed and boy is laid beside me.  I'll be ok just had a wobbly moment alone x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Beach this will make you laugh. I think/hope the builder fancies me.  

he's jsut left, 10pm, having been doing some last minute things. ;-)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna-at this time of night...what's he been up to?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I know!  dedicated or what? ;-)

to be honest, it's because my husband made such a fuss one day, the poor guy is now paranoid about eveyrhing and redoes what his men have been doing. 


all, am I alone in finding builders' quotes very variable - this guy was 1/3 of the amount quoted by the guy my neighbours suggested...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna- what are you having built?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely supportive messages re my little follies! Appreciated more than I could say. 

Carol - really hope you are just busy  

Steph - good luck with scan    

Miranda - hope you are quiet because you are getting some kip. 

Ophelia - good luck tomorrow hun. Are you out there without DH?    

Nix - when is the test tomorrow?   

xxxx

Beach - glad about the cats - sometimes I think i would have been sectioned without them and the wine! xx

Anna - are you sure that rate wasn't special for YOU, maybe he wanted the rest in KIND!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- I know, I've had mine 9 years,they found us which makes them even more special. x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Ally  - no, please aaagggghhhh

Beach, oh that's very sweet., they chose you?  
we are getting a new kitchen but feel as if we have been G.A.N.K. for about this whole year. 
it will be the ONLY good thing about a slowing economy - i'll be able to get a builder in for the next job without sweating blood and waiting a year. (hopefully)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sure that you'll be able to get cheap labour

Yes, our cats were just kittens when they appeared at the bottom of our garden, we started giveing them food and milk and then when the weather got ad made the decision to take them in, how quickly the years pass.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Beachy* - huge  for you xxxx

*Ophelia *- I had fish, it was yummy! how was your meal at Deep restaurant earlier today? You must have been starving waiting that long for food! We are breakfasting here in morning - prob aound 9.45-10 - and planning to walk to clinic for 11.30 appt - when do you have to be there for yours? If I don't see you, I really hope its quick and painless    Missed you tonight  see you v soon! 

This was supposed to be an early night (Paul fell asleep ages ago!) and I'm still on laptop at 12.30 - I had better go to bed - night night! 

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night night Steph, oodles of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh that's very sweet. 

cheap labour actually i'm very against - eg all this primark scandal and tiny children being paid nothing for 40 hours work. it's awful isn't it? god. 

but...having said that, I would like a building team who are responsive and work hard for reasonable pay, yes, definitely! 

off to bed, xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Ophelia

I agree with the cheap labour, but as you say it would be nice to find responsible workmen who dont charge the earth


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Beach- Night night, hope you're feeling a bit better. 

Ally-DH flies out next week, Tuesday. Kinda like my own company, it's nice to clear your thoughts and have some me time, read books (brought 4 new books I need to get through),listen to hypnotherapy and just day dream. Miss him though and it will be nice when he gets here. 

steph- Got your Pm and PMd you back.  Had lovely chicken fettucine alfredo with a glass of womb juice. it was lovely. I brought my diary and it was nice just to sit and relax in the sun with some nice food and write down my thoughts.

I too hope the aspiration is quick and painless tomorrow.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All

Beach  

Nix -      good luck in the morning hun  

Ophelia - hope the aspiration is painless  

Ally/Steph/Carol - good luck with the scans.  Hope those follies are growing   

Alegria - when is your test day?  Must be soon?  Hope its a BFP  

Hi to everyone else - Mira, Anna, Laura, Nicky 

Well, AF turned up good and proper today, period pains, the lot.  So, Anna's got the builders in and I've got the painters in    Wish mine were cheap though, this one cost me £6K!  You've got to laugh.

Nite nite

Lainey x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laine- What is your next plan of action? 

Alegria- yes when is your test day again? Good luck!  

Oh dear, I did a search on cyst aspiration on FF and everyone says to go for sedatives and that it's VERY painful if you don't have it.

I'm scared now.  Dr said it will be really quick but someone said they had it done without sedatives and it was so painful she had to come back the next day to have sedatives before getting it burst.
And most people had bad pain and felt ill after it was done.

A scared Ophelia


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh dear, can't you ask for sedatives? I don't know anything about it so can't help really.

Next for me is DHEA whilst trying to decide what to do next. I figured the DHEA can't hurt. I will probably go for one more round of IVF but don't know where to go. 

L x

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try not to worry Mrs O! Pete had sperm aspiration here and it killed, but at the Jinemed it was painless. Reckon they're more skilled there - they wouldn't not sedate you if it was that bad.

OOOOOOOOOOOOh! Nix's official BFP is arriving tomorrow! Can't wait to log on and see that!

Beach - want a wee visit when we go up to see the Glasgow rellies soon? 

Lou - poor you. It's an utter [email protected] to have that happen before test day.  

Steph - can you have the goat's cheese salad for me at Midpoint and report back? I'm gagging for that salad.  

Anna - what is GANK? 

Ally - no, not kipping, having a friend over. Was lovely. Expressed some milk and had some wine. Not that he's not used to having wine in the womb tho! But I had TWO glasses  And now I feel kacked!

Laura - that Luke is a stirring whatsit, int he? I'm getting less irritated at Mario and Lisa now - beginning to find them really funny!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- yes please....you can see my new patio area.


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, sorry I didn't post yesterday after my scan.  My sister is up from England so been busy socialising with her and was just knackered by the time I got home last night.
Had another scan yesterday, so the follicles are still growing and my womb thickness is good too.  Sorry should have noted the sizes. So have a scan on Friday and hoping if all is okay to have egg recovery on Monday.  Just depends on how much they grow by then, one will probably be too big so will only maybe get eggs from 2 follicles but at least we're a wee bit further on.  Mike and I just feel like we're emotionally tired with it all but we're keeping going with it.  So hospital at 8:30 tomorrow morning and then see what they say from there.  
Ally hope you're okay after your scan, bet those follicles will grow all of a sudden and everything will be fine     .  It's just so hard isn't it as each scan just brings another story.  One of our follicles will probably be too big and not sure if the other 2 are going to get to the required 18mm that our clinic requires.  Then of course it's all about the egg quality, the joys of IVF!  We had to pay another £900 for the drugs for just this extra week of stimms but will obviously be worth it if we get the result we want.  Big   Ally and we're in this together.  Keep drinking the milk and hot tummy.  I sit here sweating buckets with a hot water bottle attached to my tummy  .
Ladies hope everyone else is okay, enjoy the sunshine in Instanbul!  Ophelia it sounds like you're in the best possible hands but so hope that it isn't painful and that you feel fine afterwards.
Good luck Nicki, let us know how you get on.  Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you, so exciting!  
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

sorry for interrupting your super-quick exchange from last night - you've kept busy!!! But that's lovely and so nice seeing such a good company being kept late at night.
Sorry I don't know that many people here, but as I am also a poor responder I wanted to get to know you all and hear your and share my experiences .... 
Ally - I hope you feel a lot better about the follies.  

Abdncarol - how wonderful that everything's going well with the growth! You mentioned drinking milk and keeping tummy hot: does that do the trick? Wouldn't a hot water bottle be too much heat? Sorry, I'm a novice at IVF, so although I've been reading your thread, I'm a bit worried that my follies won't grow (am starting short protocol tomorrow, and I've only got 3 follies ..). 

Good luck to Ophelia on the cyst removal - I know nothing of the Instanbul clinic, but from the sound of it they know what they're doing and wouldn't let you feel pain if that can be avoided!!!! Hope all will go well  
In fact, I had not realised that some of you guys are sitting in the heat in Turkey!! How nice ... It must be great to have this FF whilst out there!

Everyone else, hello, and sorry if I haven't included everyone but I am new on the thread. 

XX Pesca


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ophelia

I had a cyst aspirated during my DR as I was having problems with the lining not thinning ? caused by cyst I had it aspirated but had entonox and didn't feel it although I was out of it of the entonox but awake. They told me it was similar procedue to egg collection but all went well did feel soemthing but wouldnt say it was pain and had slight period like pains after it anyway just wanted to say good luck and see if you can have some kind of pain relief it may help you relax a bit during procedure xx


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Everybody

I'm new to this board and I've just been directed over here.  

I just wondered whether any of you have responded like me.

I have been on 300IU of Gonal f and I had my first scan on day 9 and I only produced 3 follicles.  I was told 2 were too large at 28mm and 1 was too small at 13mm.  The thing I don't understand is that when I first went to see the consultant in December the first thing he did was to scan me.  It was on about day 14ish and it was a totally unmedicated cycle and I had 11 follicles and in January I tried IUI and I produced 2 good sized follicles (20mm) by day 7 on just 75IU of Gonal f.  So it seems to me that the more medication I take the less I produce!  Is that possible?  

The other curious thing is that by day 5 of this cycle I developed really sore boobs which I only ever get after I o.  Could it be possible that I actually ovulated early and what the lady who scanned me saw was the second batch of follicles?

Many thanks for your help.

Jenny


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Nix - we're all here waiting for your news, it's time we get some good ones on this thread   

Pesca - Welcome to the thread    and good luck with the SP   

Rachel - Are you PUPO now? 

Ally and Carol - Grow follies grow   

Steph - Hope everything goes well with the scan today and that you're good to go    

Mrs O - I'm sure you're in good hands and it'll all be over before you notice it  

Mir - Keep up the good work with the BF  s  Is he sleeping better during the night? 

Beachy - Hope you enjoyed the   yesterday and are feeling better today  

Laura - Good luck for the scan   

Anna - Dh and I had a couple of houses renovated in the past and never had a good experience with builders before... until we had a team of Polish builders in the house for 2 months last year to renovate our kitchen & bathroom - they were AMAZING!! Tidy, finished the job on schedule, impecable finish, we even had to go abroad on business at the same time and left them looking after the house for us. And they charged us slightly less than the other 2 quotes we had - we became fans   

Emma -  Hope you're feeling much 'lighter' today   

Nicky & little Alice -  

Well, my OTD is on Saturday... but I have to confess that I did a sneaky preview this morning (13dpo)     and it was a BFN, I know you'll say that it may be still too early but tbh I just can't see it changing...  

Alegria xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Alegria,

Yes, I'd say it: it's still too early to tell FINGERS CROSSED !!!! Don't dispair, you can't  do that now   

Jenny, so sorry to hear your response: other Ladies will know much more than me (as I'm totally new on my first ever IVF cycle), and hopefully will be able to help you with your question, but it's worth knowing about a post in the ACU thread of Speranza, who's being treated in Italy and said that the Italian Dr. didnt' recommend too many drugs as they may produce less rather than more follies. This is interesting, and indeed concerns us quite a few of us. Any thoughts anyone?

XX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Lainey, aaaggghhh! 

Jenny, interesting. I got 7 eggs and 6 eggs on 375 and 450 menopur EACH day for 8 days. 

BUT

I also got 14 (follicles so we cannot be sure they were all eggs, but E2 indicated 11 eggs) on 150 Gonal f for only 2 days!!!! IE cycle TOtal OF 300 GONAL F ! 

ALegria,  

Miranda, it means: getting a new kitchen!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just on way out but wanted to say Alegria   don't give up yet


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

anywya it is all about QUALITY as i am always saying. 

i worry sometimes that the body selects well naturally and if you OVERstimm all sorts of rubbish gets through that the body would reject! this then is a job creation scheme for the embryologists separating out the good ones. seems to me that, given most people only want 2 or 3 children nowadays, the clearly ideal thing is a few good well chosen ones.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> Ah, grandad from Lake Como - how nice!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Pesca

I'm not at same clinic as you.....I'm one of the moderators on FF which is why you'll find me posting all over the place 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Argh just lost a post! 

Just trying to catch up but thetre so much happened!!!  Mira - Bob's on the outside!!! Woo hooooo! He is adorable congratulations to you both hun. x

Beachy -   Hope you are putting the pieces back together. Sorry I can't say anything to comfort you. But I am thinking of you.

Nix - Bonne chance ma petite fille!!! Have my doigts crossed. (Is that French for fingers or did I make it up?)  

Alegria  

MrsO -  

Hi everyone else - lots of newbies sorry I haven't mentioned all. Am a bit lost with who's where!

Well we are in waiting hell now. DH had his second sperm extration under general yesterday. He had needle aspiration first time which he said was more painful than then full slice and dice under general which sounds mad really but he opted for that 2nd time round as the recovery is better so he had that yesterday. We are now waiting for the embryologist to ring back. If they didn't find anything then we are facing the biggest black hole of our lives as DH refuses SD.....we are putting a brave face on it but deep down..... I wish the b0ll0cking phone would ring! (sorry!)

Back to mamonth-distraction-tactics-cleaning!!!

Love Spooony x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Algeria Yes I am PUPO but not holding much hope its my first IVF and I had single embryo transfer as only one embryo fertilised so I know the odds are against me Its day 9 of 2ww so still got a while to wait unless the witch appears. 

Does anyone know when I should be expecting the witch to show or do you just wait until your test date and take it from there.

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie to let you know I had *3* follies today, 10mm on the right and 9mm and 7mm on the left - so I am a much happier bunny now than when I only had one! 

They would normally start cetrotide today but we are holding off till Saturday as they are not yet big enough - is fine if I have to have a slow stimm this time as I haven't changed the return dates of our flights and we have plenty of time due to having started in London. 

*Spoony *- am  for sperm to be found fo you   

Back later for more personals!

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph - Great news about your follies   

Spoony -    for the phone call  

Rachel -  

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

They took 8 ampules, thawed 1 and found 2 motile spermies!!! WOOOOO HOOOOO!!! WE ARE BACK IN THE GAME!!!!

Now to lose the weight!!! OH the relief just to know we have another shot. Can I really face the drugs, the stress, the moods, the endless hope, the roller coaster BLOOMIN RIGHT I CAN!!!! XXX

PS Rachel78, it's not over yet girl!! Stay  . I truly hope she stays away but if she doesn't everyone is different, some people come on before the test date some people have to wait utill they stop taking the dugs then it comes a few days later (me!). But if you bleed before test date it can be implantation bleeding so don't lose faith. Lots of women on here got preggers with one embryo hun. STAY POSITIVE!!! Am   for you and that strong embyo. xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

just a quickie. HCG was 6. Have to go back to get it checked again on Saturday but that's really academic now I think. Call it a chemical pregnancy and have done.  Gutted but that's the way it goes on this rollercoaster.  

Mods, shoot me if you like but I've been posting on several boards and really can't be arsed to compose a new message for each so I'm going to post this on all of them.

Hope you guys are ok, sorry no persos

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Nix     Could it still change by Saturday??    I'll keep all my liitle fingers and toes crossed


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww *Nix* noo - so sorry lovey, am absolutely gutted for you.  Sending you huge 

*Spoony *- fab news re you having some swimmers to work with  - when are you thinking of starting? Good luck with the diet. 

So sad for Nix 

Steph xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Nix I am so sorry, sending you the biggest   in the world.  Thinking of both you and your husband.

Carol
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix     don't know what to say...so shocked, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

N, Im so sorry. you (and others) are always full of beans and happy and upbeat, it's an inspiration of how to be. I guess the fact you responded brilliantly this time is little comfort now but perhaps in a few weeks it will be. we all know what it's like and a chemical/EM is particularly hard. xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi there ladies sorry to gate crash but i need some advice and info,started my fisrt icsi cycle on the 9th june everything started to look good although i had to go on 450 gonal f as my fsh levels are 13.3 and then 11.3 i think anyway had our first stimming scan on monday and did not look good,left ovary nothing at all right ovary 2 follies,still early days so did not think much about it,but then yesterday we had our second scan and blood test and on the scan still no change follies had grown slightly,there was talk of abandoning but told to go home and wait for blood results to come back later,anyway the bloods had come in and they had not risen so 2 doctors said to abandon as u can all imagine me and dh cryed lots and feel very numb and still have no answers,and would be very greatfull for more info and advice.thank u .


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nix

I am really sorry to hear your news.  I will echo what Anna III said re you being so upbeat and cheerful for everyone else.  You really did deserve a better result.

Thinking of you.  

Button xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear everyone,

I know I am new, but I wanted to send HUGE     to Nix for coping at such a difficult stage. I am thinking of you as everyone else is. It is true this thread is always so upbeat, but sometimes one needs to send as much affection as possible in these difficult moments  

Hello, 'the wilson', I am sorry to hear of your poor response, and sorry I can't be of any help  - I've just literally started on a short protocol today for the first time ever ... Wait to hear what others may have to say.

I have just got back from the clinic: have had Dummy Embryo and Hycosy - what a HORRID torture !!

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi The Wilsons

Sorry to hear your news.  

I know someone else with a lot more experience that me will be able to give you some more reassurance but I have read on here that a lot of Poor Responders respond better if you don't do down regulation.  Are you going to be having a follow up consultation?  A change of protocol might give you better results so don't give up hope just yet.

Button xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Nix .. i am so very sorry that you have had this awful news    take time out to get you body ready for next time x

Mir - how are you and Roberts  

Beach - hope your ok today xx

Steph - great news on the 3 follicles !! thats fab

Ophelia - hope your aspiration went ok for you today  

as for me day 3 of stimming today, worried that its not working and my poor little ovary is not making any eggs   but thats just me

Love to everyone else

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear The Wilson,

Button - yes, you are right, I should have pointed that out myself: I was also told that given that I was a poor respondent I'd be put on a shortprotocol with no down reg. So, hopefully changing that will make you respond better - so no giving up hopes, as Button says!  

XX Pesca


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

button,hi and thanks we have got our follow up on the 11th july so have got to wait a whole week.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

is the short protocal going on the pill first?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix

I am so so sorry - I have been thinking about you all day and hoping that the silence was because you didnt have the result yet. I am not experienced enough to know what 6 means but really really want things to work out for you, either a massive surprise on Saturday or really really soon x    

I am     for Saturday hon.


A x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nixf01 said:


> Hi
> 
> just a quickie. HCG was 6. Have to go back to get it checked again on Saturday but that's really academic now I think. Call it a chemical pregnancy and have done. Gutted but that's the way it goes on this rollercoaster.
> 
> ...


Oh Nix, my fellow Sarf Eeast Lundun buddie, I'm so "f"ing sorry, I really am.   Had such high hopes for you on this one.....

...thinking of you...and you know where I am if you wanna chat.

Take care...lotsa love
Natasha xx

...ps, I'll let you get away with the duplicate posts


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Nix, I'm so sorry - it all looked so promising.  
It's terrible to get so close to success and not get further.

Sorry - no more personals as I'm whacked. Be back later.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All

I think I have suddenly got some positive symptoms on stims (I am on day 20!!!) I have lots of aches, very bloated and I have the ewcm!!! Hope that its not too late as I am now sh*tting myself that I am about to ovulate or that I have ovulated, when does the worrying stop - dont tell me, its when they leave home isn't it!!!! Back in for a scan tomorrow morning so that will tell me whether I am imaging things or not............

My follies were only 14mm and 10mm yesterday and I am back there tomorrow so hopefully this just means that they are growing!! 

Carol thanks for your message - yep we are in this together - I am hanging in there - so pleased about your scan yesterday!!   what time are you back there tomorrow??   

Ophelia - how did you get on today - hope you are ok and that it wasnt too sore x  

Steph - BRILLIANT on the follies!! That is excellent news. Grow grow grow little ones!!!    

Linz - Hope you are reading this - Steph had follies, then no follies, now follies again and growing!!!! 

Miranda - how is the little en? How is your hangover  ? Only joking! Must say I was impressed to see you entertaining so soon!! I don't have a baby keeing me up and I can hardly be bothered to speak to Ben!!! 

Beach - so lovely that your kittens found you, my first 3 cats just moved in uninvited too!! We didnt ask them to move out though!! Hope you have a better evening tonight x

Oh bugger - need to do my jabs - almost completely forgot last night - which was a good thing really - meant I wasn't stressing too much for once!! 

Hello to everyone else!! 

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix - Im so so sorry.     We're all here when you want to chat.  

Ally - Fab news on the follies and the EWCM!  


Oph - How are you? How was the aspiration?  

Steph - Fab news!  Looking good!

Mirra - Hope you napping when he is napping (not playing on face book!)

Hello all the newbees!

XX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Ally - I am SO happy for you    that follies are growing - the signs are all there!!!

The Wilson - short protocol means that you are put on progestogen (I've been put on primolut) the 14th day of cycle until 25th, after which you get periods, they scan you and if it's all ok you start with injections. It's very short actually.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!!

XXX, Pesca


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

the only thing i keep thinking are there different stimming drugs how do i no it wont happen again?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The W's - Noone can promise but nearly all of us on here have had our cycles abandoned and with a change in protocol/ drugs have responded.  The first cycle is such a trial and error. And you are so young too.


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi all again, Ally was does ewcm stand for?  I have the hospital at 8:30 tomorrow.  Not been so good today with the hot water bottle as been out and about but will go and do one now but drinking lots of water.  I dread each hospital appointment, do you?  So scared that they say sorry but we'll have to stop.  I am so bloated too but do think some of that is all the comfort eating I've been doing....can't blame the drugs on mybig wobbly thighs, hee hee.  Start the healthy eating and exercise again later.
Carol
xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix    so sorry hun, you deserve better. I spose you are quite sure and that its not going to just be a late starter? big hugs xx
wilson - you are very young so you should still have some quality eggs - you just might not get that many with those FSH's. Short protocol has no down regging although sometimes you take the pill. Your ovaries are less switched off so you might get some more follies - I dont' think there is much evidence on different pregnancy rates though. Don't give up hope - everyone on this thread has had at least one rubbish cycle - its a learning curve.
LB - good luck for the scan. 
Steph go girl with those follies!  
Beach   hope you are better this eve 
Ally  EWCM is a good sign of rising E2 levels  
Carol   egg white cervical mucus  
Mirra - E has gone to bed now but fed 4 hourly today!   Girls from antenatal came round so it was good to catch up.
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u all so much u have all given lots of info so far,i hope u all dont mind if i come on time from time and i can get to no u all abit more,its all just a shock as i never reallt thought we would get an abandoned cycle,so have most off u been put on short protocol?i see some off u have ur little bundles and i have to say they look very cute.and one off u is having triplets omg how scarey,but exciting,sorry but i will get to no ur names and remember who is do what and when.


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, well I have that symptom too and was worried it meant I was ovulating so that's great to know it's a good sign.  The things you learn on this website  .
Ally what time is your appointment?  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow and those follicles better be growing as we speak.      
Away to watch Big Brother, hope Jen goes tomorrow.
Carol
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Lost the biggest post ever!!! 

Nix- So sorry to hear of your low levels.Really thought this was your time.  

Laura- Good luck for your scan.   

Ally and Carol- good luck for your scans too.  Ewcm is a good sign ladies. 

Miranda- I'm impressed too that you are entertaining guests with a new born. 
Hope you and Bob are well. 

Popsi- thanks for asking about me.  Good luck for this cycle.  
What protocol/drugs are you on and when is your first scan?

Steph- You online?Thanks for a nice evening(and for the shower gel.) 

Wilsons- There's so many different protocols and it's hard to know which one suits who.
Sometimes poor responders like us respond better with a little LH, like Menopur added. Gonal F is pure FSH and I personally don't respond very well to that alone. I'm on a mix of Gonal and Menopur just now but only started stimming today so don't know how many follies I have/will get yet.
Good luck on your follow up. 

I was on the pill for 21 days before starting stimms but Steph started stimms without downregging or the pill.

Hi to Alegria, Nicks, Nikki, Button,Beach, Lj, Pesca,Rachel and the rest.

Cyst aspiration was a walk in the park.  Dr was really nice and let me have a look at it on the screen and told me exactly when he was gonna burst it so I was prepared. It wasn't too painful and over in a second. Got some AF like pains when it was drained and for a while after.
Asked Romina for some painkiller and she gave me 1 tablet 30 mins before the deed.

Started stimms today,150iu gonal+150iu menopur along with estrogen patches to help thicken the lining to be changed every 2 days.
First scan will be on Monday.        

Love/Ophelia


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

just had a lovely meal with Ophelia at Midpoint - *Mira* I will def have a goats cheese salad when I next go there for lunch - tonight I had steak in pepper sauce (for the protein!) - was yummy! We sat outside on the terrace and was a lovely sultry evening.  Feel SO much better after today's scan!    enjoyed wandering around the Egyptian Spice Bazaar today - lots of lovely smells! 

*Wilsons* - hi and welcome  - so sorry you have just had an abandoned cycle  - I am also from Essex (though having treatment in Istanbul right now!) - which clinic are you at? As they have cancelled you will the next try still be a free one on the NHS? Definitely ask your consultant about doing short protocol next time - the others are right - sometimes the DR drugs just shut the ovaries down too much and you should hopefully get a better response next time - good luck!   

*Carol* and *Ally* - hang in there - EWCM is a great sign, don't worry it shouldn't mean you are ovulating in this instance, just means your e2 is rising as it should!  Sending you both loads of   

*Nix* -   

*Laura* - when is next scan hon?

*Popsi* - good luck with stimming - hope you get some great follies!   

*Ophelia* - try downloading Firefox (from http://www.mozilla.com ) - is much better than Internet Explorer and you lose the vanishing posts problem on FF !

*Alegria* - hoping so much that the negative test was wrong and that you get BFP on official test date.   

Button, Pesca, Anna, Emma and Beachy -  plus  to everybody else xx

Tomorrow we are off to visit the biggest shopping mall in Europe (apparently!) - today was steamy hot so will be nice to have a day mooching about in air-con!  Back to clinic on Saturday to se how things are doing/start cetrotide.

Off to bed soon for earlier night - night all! 

Steph xx



/links


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

steph,hi hun im having treatment at isis in colchester.where abouts in essex ru?i think that we will have to pay for our drugs but treatment is free,but we can appeal so its just waiting around,and yes when we see the consultant im gonna ask for short protocol as most off u have had a good respons,ru in istanbal now?or when do u go?good luck with it all.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Scan tom! 

Mirra - yes Lke is very annoying.... I find cat really annoying too!!

Beach  - Sorry wasn't around for you yesterday... are you feeling any better today?

Oph - Glad the cyst was fine... now the exciting bit!!  

XX


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- you mean the nerve wrecking bit!!! 

How did Jen react when she found out she was out? And yes, Kat is sooooo annoying.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- wha\t time's your scan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ophelia - glad that the aspiration went ok, i did not think it would be too bad as the clinic our there seems brilliant and i did not think they would put you through any undue trauma for it  .... i am on LP again this time, but have been taking part in a clinical run DHEA trial at IVF wales where i have been on dhea/placebo for four months .. there is a 50/50 split i dont know if i on the real things or not ! they are testing the American claims so that it can maybe be licenced .. so hopefully mind are real lol ... i am then on 450 iu of menopur this time < was on 225 puregon last time had 6 follicles only one egg which failed to fertilise > so hoping the menopur will produce some eggs this time and they fertilise.. i not asking for a dozen i only have one ovary, but if i could have a couple and at least get to ET this time i will be pleased as i have never been PUPO , good luck sounds like you have had a nice time with steph tonight, its good she is there too xx

Laura - how are the triplets


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

just a quick one as I can't stay too long here: it's so great to hear how everyone is catching everyone else ... I, like the Wilsons, find it hard to keep up as I don't know you all so well, but I will soon if you bear with my terrible memory - just want to say that I do have everyone in mind even if I can't manage to write you all down...  
Like Ophelia: SO happy your aspiration went so well today ... See? You were so scared!! It was a walk as you said after all   

I was intrigued to read that all of you poor respondents have different protocols: I was just put on the highest dosage, no down reg, but given that it's my first IVF ever, how else would they know to do things differently? I'm almost 100% resigned to see this first cycle as trial.
But one thing for sure is that I'd love to know EVERYTHING I can do to keep my follies growing and ensuring good eggs: some Ladies on the ACU thread kindly suggested warm tummy with thermal vest, lots of proteins and brazil nuts. But if you have any other tip that you can share with me, I'd be so grateful... I guess talking to my follies won't do the trick on their own  

Have a good evening everyone (I'll be away from internet this weekend so will be eager to follow your developments when I get back!!!).

XXX Pesca


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Ophelia, Jen cried when it sunk in and she is currently on the tv shouting 'why have you all voted for me?  because I'm honest?' blah blah.  Yeah I hope she goes.  Also Becks cut Mo's belt as he smoked her last bit of tobacco!  

Popsi - They are all ok I hope... but in the morning I can pick up my doppler (i think) from the post office and I have a scan so I will be able to confirm all tom!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Laura* - good luck tomorrow - will be thinking of you!   

*Wilsons* - I'm from W/Abbey and previously had treatment at Holly House in Buckhurst Hill. Am in Istanbul right now, one week into stimms 

*Jenny* - really sorry I missed you earlier - hi  and welcome to the thread - so sorry you have had to cancel. It sounds really odd that they didn't give you a baseline scan or scan you till day 9 on your first go at IVF - I read elsewhere that you are at the Hammersmith - is that an NHS go? It definitely sounds like you shouldn't normally be a poor responder if you had lots of follies mid-cycle before with no drugs  Do you have a follow-up visit booked? - I would write a long list of questions and try to find some answers as to why this has happened, as to me it seems they maybe haven't managed your cycle very well (hope this doesn't upset you me saying that, just my opinion xx). Good luck hon and I really hope it is a different story next time 

*Popsi* - will be good to see the results of your clinic's DHEA trial - hope they had you on the good stuff too!    for your ovary!

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey just saying good night really - like in The Waltons!

Good night Carol  - good luck - mine is at 9.45 will be thinking of you when I wake up and sending loads of  
Good night Miranda - hope you get some kip  
Good night Nix      
Good night Laura - good luck with scan you must be excited!
Good night beach  
Good night steph - have a good restful day tomorrow - a real holiday day if you can  
Good night Ophelia - so so glad that the little cyst didnt hurt you!
Good night pesca - thanks for     same to you
Good night the wilsons - there are soooo many protocols - everyones different - you will find one for you
Good night Alegria - an early test isnt a true test, otherwise you wouldnt need to wait!! Sending you lots of   
Good night popsi   
Good night Emma choc 
Good night Linz - hope your ok  
Good night Nicki
Good night John Boy!!! 

I just know that I have forgotten loads of people but just had to see if i could remember everyone!!!! That was a ridiculous exercise 

A x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura-How I wish I could watch BB over here!! Would've liked to have seen Jen crying her eyes out. 
What did the other say to her when she asked that? (either to her face or behind her back, I want all the juicy goss) Is she still flirting with both Dale and Stuart?
Hopefully the rest of their little group,Dale,Becks etc are going next.

Popsi- I hope you get some more eggs on the Menopur and hopefully you're on the real DHEA too.
When will they tell you if it was the placebo or not?    for getting PUPO and then a BFP of course. 

Pesca-What day of stimms are you on? have you had any scans yet? I'm drinking milk,lots of water, hot water bottle, selenium for the lining, heaps of different vits for follie growth/egg quality.
I'm nervous about my scan as last time I only had 2 follies/eggs.

I've been put on Letrozole tablets this time so hope to get some more eggs. Last year when I tried Letrozole I got 7 eggs(only 4 mature though but best response ever for me).

Wilsons- Both me and Steph are in Istanbul just now,nice to have some company. My DH is coming over here on Tuesday. We all met earlier this year when we both had TX too.( some call it stalking...   )

Ophelia


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O- Noone even replied to her!  She had 6 votes which is about half of them! Yeah she still flirting with them both.  Not much else has happened. They won the task this week again. Mickey shaved his eyebrows off! Cat has been crying alot.  When I was in Istanbul I missed the apprentice! Was very upset as thought I'd be able to watch it online and couldn't!

Ally - Very good!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ally - very impressive   .. i cant even remember my name at moment with dr lol

ophelia - i find our if its real or not about 16 weeks after the trial ends

Laura - good luck with your scan honey 

lots of love to everyone else, i watching bb now i hate rebecca and hope jen goes tomorrow and then becs next week 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Popsi - Me too!

Right I'm off to beddy byes... night mary ellen!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening All!

Nix -   so sorry hun.  Words fail me really  

Steph - Ooh!  I am in Hertford so you are only about 10 miles away from me.  Perhaps we could meet for a coffee (when you get back from Istanbul obviously).  You will be PUPO then    

Ally/Carol -     keep growing follies

Laura - good luck for the scan tomorrow.  I bet you are so excited about seeing your 3 little miracles  

Popsi - how exciting, being involved in this trial.  I hope you have got the DHEA.  Hope there are lots of lovely follies growing   

Ophelia - you brave girl.  I am glad you got through the procedure ok and it wasn't too painful.  I don't think I could have done it without DH being there.  Well done.

The wilsons, Pesca - welcome.  I am a relative newbie here too so don't know everyone yet.  Nice to "meet" you.

Alegria - when do you test?  Good luck   

Nicky - mrs pupo, how is it going?   

Love to everyone else.  Got to go to bed now, very tired and look  

Lainey x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

lainey-how are you holding up? 

Popsi- Does that mean you wont find out for months yet?

Laura- Thanks for the BB update.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Gawd, we're on for another night of it. I'm pretty sure Robert has colic - it's meant to be common in newborns after a very quick delivery, so I'm hoping I can get him dosed up tomorrow with Infacol or somat. Poor little scrap.

Well done Mrs O! You've got through the nasty bit - hopefully this cycle will be plain sailing now.

Steph - THREE juicy follies! Well done girlie! 

Laura - I sent the doppler first class yesterday, so it should be that in the PO. Hope it works well for you!
I love Kat - she's so sweet and round! Like a lovely apple.

That's enough from me for now - I'm going to get in the bath.

Sorry to all I missed.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello girls    

Do you mind if i join you?? I had IVF a few months ago, but didn't get to the ET as I had a poor response and only got 2 follicles and neither fertilized... My ex consultant told DH and I that we only had 5% change of IVF working for us and that we needed to look at egg donations. So we decided to go for a 2nd opinion. So we are starting tests any day at Nuture in Notts and feel so much more positive. We could still end up having to do egg donation, but we will have to wait and see.   

Anyway thats me.... Good luck to you all and I will let you know how i get on...

Nova


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG, so many personals to do...

Nix -   how bl**dy annoying.  You'd think after 5 tx it'd be your turn.  Life is so cruel and unfair.  I'm so sorry, I really thought this time was YOUR time    

Spoony - Fab news on the spermies  

Nova - Hi and welcome.  Glad you've changed clinics for a second opinion - I've heard great things about Care   

Laura - Good luck hon for your scan today     Hope you little ones are awake and waving at you  

Lainey -   for your BFN.  I think we have another Beach/Steph in the making scramble wise  

Ally & Carol -   for your stimms.  Ally - glad you're getting EWCM as it means something's happening.

Ophelia - Sooo glad the cyst aspiration went OK - must have been quite nerve racking waiting to go in but such a relief that it was so straightforward    for your follie growth  

Steph - Have a nice time in the air con today.  It's so fliippin' hot here air con is my saviour  

Beachy - How are you?

Mira - ooo, poor little Robert.  Hope the gaviscon works  

Nicks -    Did you bake for your antenatal mates?

  to all those on their 2ww - I know I forgotten loads of people but I'm hank marvin and need to get some brekkie.

 to you all xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Welcome Nova!

Emma - Hows the constipation?!  

Mirra - Thanks dear!  

Well doppler arrived this morning and I think I heard the wee ones beating.... but its all pretty noisy in there to be honest and I'm not 100%!

Anyway scan later... will fill you all in then.

XX


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Laura -   for scan.  Glad you've got a doppler to keep you going mad   - am sure with three heartbeats it must sound like a heavy metal band in your tum!  Constipation is no more!  All is flowing freely now, thanks! xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you over doppler you think?  Only did it about 30 mins ago but got the urge again!!  MUST RESIST! 

Where's that bump pic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't use a doppler so don't know, but am sure it won't harm the babies.  

Sorry, promise I will get DH to take a photo in the morning.  I have one from about 22 weeks so I'll try and post that in the mean time.  xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh good good!! 

I had a splurge of energy and now I'm knackered though...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't seem to get the picture to show in my avatar?  Any ideas?  Is it easier to just put the piccie in a post?  How would I do that?  God, I'm worse than Roozie!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Oooo, I think I've managed it.  I'll chnage it tomorrow for a more up to date one.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!  I hav a bigger bump than than (mine is mainly crisps and pizza though!)  

Oh you look so toned and fit!  I'm never put my fat belly on the screen!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - sorry I haven't posted much lately; work has been too damn hectic all of a sudden.

Anyway, just to let you know Kate is progressing fine and I am still on track for the ttc naturally later in the year.  Trying to make a start now by eating healthily etc. but it is a bit erratic.    

I see there are some new people here so welcome to all.  I arrived here because my sister had trouble conceiving and her first FSH test revealed a level of 22 - not good!!  She was too upset even to come on to FF herself and, now that all has gone well, she won't come on even now in case it "jinxes" her!!!  

Like some of you, she was given a very, very low chance of success with IVF but she did really well and her twins are due in December.  So my main message is PLEASE don't get bogged down by the hormone results. You only need one good egg!  

Special   for Nix - I really hoped this was your time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Laura - I can assure you my bump now looks very different now and is mostly made up of chocolate!  You have three people in your tum and I only have one so yours is bound to be bigger!

Hi LilJen    Glad all is going well with Kate.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi 

I wonder if anyone can help me with what to expect next.

I have just finished my first round of IVF (BFN) and only grew 2 follies, only one of them contained an egg (which did fertilise and was transferred).  I stimmed for 9 days on 300ui of gonal f.

I have to wait 3 weeks of for my follow up at Guys and have also made a consult appt at the Lister in early august.

I don't know what my FSH level is as it hasn't been tested for 2 years (then it was 'normal')
I was just wonder what they might do on a next treatment.  Change drugs, up the dose, put me on short protocol.

I know I should just have the patience to wait a few weeks to find out what the Dr's say but I can't!

Tracey


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

We have finally had our cycle cancelled  

My follies had not grown since Monday and it looked as though they may be reducing in size not increasing, also looked like lining was reducing in thickness. 

I asked why they thought that they had stopped and they said that it may be the follicle/s didnt contain an egg/s or the egg/s were of bad quality. I asked if they thought it likely that i had already ovulated and they said this was a possibility as I had loads of aches and pains in my ovaries yesterday and the ewcm. So should I get on it with the BMS tonight  

Feeling very numb at the moment but trying to focus on the next steps, which are starting my DHEA (I already had it so had me first tab!) planning to do another cycle in October and in the mean time trying to have lots of BMS as we had never tried naturally when we were scare mongered into proceeding directly to IVF when given the POF diagnosis. So very scared that I don't have any eggs left now  

Feeling pretty numb at the mo but thankfully off to my spend the weekend with my 2 sisters & mum & dad in the country so should be able to find some answers in the bottom of a few wine glasses!! 

It felt really wierd walking out of the Lister today, looking at everyone convinced that they had ovaries bulging with big juicy follies (even the ladies so much older than me!! - sorry ladies) and feeling jealous. As I left it felt very much a case of "you are the weakest link - goodbye"!!!! (exept worse obviously) but at least I got to see Yau and not MW which had been the first option!! Can you imagine!! 

Carol & everyone else with scans etc - I really hope they went well.

Nix - I know its not really the same for me but I will join you in licking my wounds if you don't mind  

To everyone else - thanks so much for your support over the past few weeks (I think I am officially the longest standing stimmer on this site!) I couldn't have done it without you!

Al xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - I am so sorry ur cycle has been cancelled.  I have had great comfort though that I have dhea to try.  We can try it together.  You never no, we may even get a natural bfp with it - that report said some women who took it got spontaneously pg.  Don't give up hope yet  

Tracy - welcome to the board, it is a great source of info/comfort.  I remember the car crash that your son died in on the road to Brighton.  I was very upset by it.  You lost close friends too I believe.  I am very sorry for your losses and sorry to hear that you are now dealing with IF too.

Re: what to expect, they may change ur drugs to increase ur chances of more eggs.  I would expect them to check ur FSH when u start out really, don't no why they didn't last time ?

Nix - thinking of u

Steph/ophelia  

Mira - poor Robert, infacol is the answer.

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Ally I am so so sorry it's been cancelled.  Huge big   from  me.  Definitely think taking DHEA sounds like a great idea, I must go and order some and who knows you may get pregnant naturally very quickly.  Fingers and toes crossed that you do.  I totally understand how upset you must feel as I know I was just breaking my heart last Friday when it looked like bad news for us, it just made me feel like my body had let Mike and I down.  
We are hoping for egg recovery on Monday, just waiting on hospital to call and confirm.  Not many follicles to work with so we're still on the scary rollercoaster of not knowing if we'll produce eggs, the quality of them cause of my age, can Mike produce his sample, will they fertilise, etc etc.  
Tracy I was so sad to read your signature bit at the bottom, you truly have had a terrible time.  Welcome to the boards though and you will get so much good advice and support from this forum, I'd have been lost without it for sure.
Hiya to everyone else.  Hope everyone is doing fine this Friday.  The kids in Scotland are on their school holidays from tonight so fingers crossed we start getting lots of good weather.
Looking forward to Big Brother tonight, 3 females going in so will be interesting.  Can tell I'm not going out so much these days as not drinking, BB is my social life  
Carol
xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

TRacey, hi, I think the Lister is the answer - expensive but maybe cheaper in the long run. Max is gorgeous. xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nova - Welcome on board!!!    And good luck for the tests, good that you're going for a 2nd opinion  

Tracey - Welcome on board too!!!   I'm with the Lister too and couldn't praise them enough. Who are you seeing there? I suggest you should have both your FSH and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone) tested to evaluate egg reserve. The short protocol is usually better for poor responders like us and they may start you on a higher dose next time. So, I believe there's def. room for improvement on your next cycle. And I agree with Anna, Max is adorable!!  

Ally - I'm so sorry, hun    I know it's hard for you to see it now but I've been through the same earlier this year and on hindsight I wish we had had the cycle cancelled instead of just going ahead regardless. You will be able to start again from scratch and the consultant has already learned loads about how you've reacted to the drugs to improve your next protocol. 

Nix - Thinking of you ma cherie. Huge cyber  

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned!

Alegria xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Ally - I'm so sorry your cycle was canx    I think you have the right attitude and a weekend with lots of wine will help you grieve for what wasn't to be this time.  I find that wine sometimes brings on the tears but it's better to get it out in the open rather than let it fester inside.  Sending you masses of    for trying naturally - I really hope you get a BFP and you don't have to endure another IVF cycle.  

Tracey - You've been given some good advice already by the ladies on here and the Lister really does seem to be the UK clinic for PR's.   

xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ally-   I've PMd you.

Emma- Finally a bump pic but as Laura said I have a bigger belly than that and I'm not even pregnant. 
(Love my food ,crisps and chocolates though   )
You must've been really slim before you got your BFP. 

Hi and welcome to Tracy and Nova.  Will catch up properly later,just about to have a nap.

Laura- How was the scan?    How exciting having a doppler, I too would do doppler over load. 

Miranda- Sorry to hear Robert's got colic (sp?). Hope he feels better soon.  

Hi to Carol,Alegria, Nix, Nicks, Beach, spoony,Steph,Anna, Laine, LJ, Bugle and the rest.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - I'm so so sorry.  wasn't expecting that at all. Wine sounds like a good idea. 

Ophelia - Hows the injections going?

Mirra - Hows bobs Colic?

Nix -  

Well scan was fine, it was too early for my proper 12 week scan though    so I have to go back againg in 2 weeks for it!  What an inconvienience!!   Bubba's were moving about this time which was amazing.  I have scan pics too! 

Was meant to be going out for celebration meal tonight but tim has been calledout on work... I don't mind if we go tomorrow instead and then I can watch BB!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Laura - that's great news.  You must be so relieved.      

Tracey - Max is gorgeous.  I couldn't see the pic very well earlier as I was on the iphone.  What a cutie.

Alegria - it must be test time for you soon    Any news for us?  

As for me, feeling pants today.  A FF has announced she is pg and, whilst I am thrilled for her, it hurts like mad cos I want it to be me    

I have an appointment with my consultant tomorrow to discuss what next.  i will tell him I have started the DHEA (it was discussed at a previous appointment) and that I want one more try with low stimm.  Hopefully he will be supportive, if not I will go elsewhere.

So that's me.

Love to everyone

Lainey x



*IM snt


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Tracey - Max is a cutie and so treasured I expect. you should get some good advice from the girls here  
Lb - glad the family well!  
Ems - we need the full on bump pic now please! Could do with a few more on here now I think (LB??) I could post a post natal tummy pic but think it would put you all off!  
Mirra - hope young Bob is behaving and the feeding is going OK. Em has learnt to kick her legs on the bouncer today - oh I am so proud!!   
Ally   so sorry hun. Glad you have plan B.
Carol - glad things are looking a little better for you.  
Nix -   How are you? any more blood tests? Hope you are looking after yourself - tough times  
Mrs O and Steph    for you both. Food sounds great out there!  
lainey - it always hurts slightly when someone announces pregnancy - we have all been there.   You next hun - plan B will work!   
LJ - don't work too hard! Good to hear from you.
Anyway gotta fly
love to all 
NicksW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just had a lovely american diner/burger meal out with DH and Ophelia - was yummy  - the waiter looked scandalised though cos it had bacon in it! 

*Ally* - so sorry you had to cancel hon, am gutted for you  Like Alegria said, they will have learnt stuff from this cycle which will hopefully help the next one - good luck with the DHEA, I hope it brings your FSH down a bit    - it did for me  Also recommend really going for it on the BMS this month! ^bananabash^

*Laura* - so glad scan went well! 

*Lainey* - good luck with your follow-up tomorrow  Hertford's not far at all - would be nice to get together one day when I'm back! 

*
Emma* - loving the mini-bump! 

*Alegria* - hi hon  -   

*Carol* - good luck for EC on Monday - hope you get some lovely eggs   

*Nova *- hi and welcome to the thread  - really hope your new clinic (is Nurture the same as Care Notts? or a different clinic?) and maybe a new protocol (short protocol instead of long protocol?) will bring you more eggs next time and a BFP - good luck!   

*Tracey *- hi and welcome to the thread  sorry you just had a BFN  good luck with the Lister appt - great choice! they are very experienced with poor responders and use both long and short protocols.  I love your avatar photo of Max, so sorry to read about your other little boy and your miscarriages   I really hope you are lucky on your next cycle of treatment   

*Nicks *- clever Em! 

*Anna* and *LittleJen *- hi! 

Scan tomorrow at clinic at 9 o'clock, (better go to bed now as have to get up early!) then off to Ortakoy craft market in the afternoon with Ophelia  will let you know how the scan goes 

P.S. DH just asked me what is going on in the FF world - "Frantic Females" as he calls it!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - my DH calls you lot my 'fertive friends'   good luck for tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oph - Jen has been evicted..... she is getting very very booed!!

Hi everyone else!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Sorry I've been absent - been meaning to post all day but been sorting stuff like tax credits and work, etc. My boss phoned me when Robert was FIVE DAYS OLD wanting to know when I was going to take up the reins again. Now I realise why - the whole thing is a mess and I don't know where to start re-organising it.      

But we've booked to fly up to Glasgae on Monday, to see Pete's rellies and hopefully will get a kind of break.

I went to the doc's today and they said there's no point giving Infacol or anything - if it's safe to give a newborn there's bugger all in it!

Ally - I'm so sorry to hear you've been cancelled. It's been such a long, stresful process for you. Make sure you acknowledge that and allow yourself to grieve. It's a sh!tty experience, having a cycle cancelled.  

Steph - scan tomorrow, is it? Hope those follies are fattening nicely!

Nicks - oooh! I must get a bouncer! Yes, we must post our jelly bellies - my belly button is hyowge!

Lou - good on you! You are developing the Team PR tough hide and tough talking with these consultants! Everyone sing it with me now: "We are the customers, and cusomers are always right!"

Laura - yay for hearing the beating! The placenta is really noisy at this stage, as the blood rushes round, so that's what you're hearing. Try just above the pubic bone - it's much lower than you think.

Mrs O - when is DH due to arrive?

Carol - BB is my social life too! But make sure you go out and have a good time and get some womb juice - enjoying yourself is essential when you're going through tx.

Tracey - glad you found us! As others have said, you need your FSH and AMH results to decide which way you want to go. It could be it's just been a crappy cycle for you - a pal of mine is an egg sharer but didn't respond on her first cycle. The next, she got 14 eggs!
You were on a low dose for a short time, so there's loads else you can do to get a good response.

Emma, you skinny minnie! At least you can wear ordinary stretchy clothes. I found that really useful - got loads of long stretchy tops for a fiver each.

Hello to everyone else!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir -A little break will be lovely, just what you need. VAT!!??  Used doppler again tonight with tim and could only find one heart beat! 

Oph - 3 new people have gone in tonight.  Maysoon a attractive asian model, Belinda a mad older lady and a lady who thinks she looks like Angie Jolie called Sarah.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Mir - Your boss is not allowed to contact you while you're on matty leave and def. not to ask when you are getting back to work! It's against the law     It's your time to bond with little Robert and enjoy motherhood, don't get stressed out with work right now.  

Emma - Don't be shy, we all want to see the big bump  

Steph - My dh always asks: so, what going on in the world of your FF today??  

Laura - My friend who is also preg has the doppler thing and apparently it's very difficult to find and hear the heartbeat sometimes before 12 wks   

Night night girlfriends


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Alg - See your testing tom!    How exciting! 

I'm off to bed too.

Night night my dears.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Alegs - it's an informal thing, so it's not part of my employment.  
Good luck for testing tomorrow!

Agh - just had a barney with my parents about taking Robert away so early - they think I'm beng irresponsible. Just sitting here bawling my eyes out - I always feel so inadequate. And this week more than any time in my life.
Sorry - just can't cope with a whiff of criticism at the mo, and this is most definitely more than a whiff.  
Pete's gone to bed all upset too. I just can't, despite talking and talking, work out what they're so worried about. They say he's 'so new' 'so precious' 'so wanted', yet I'm behaving like a 'teenage mum' in taking him away so early. Can anyone point me in the right direction and tell me what they're worrying about?

xxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Miranda,sorry to hear you're upset. I don't have any children (YET) but surely it will be ok to take him up to Glasgow? It's not like you're putting him on a train on his own.
Your hormones will be all over the place just now as it is so the last thing you need is people putting their nose in.  

DH is coming over on Tuesday. 

Laura- Thanks for the BB update. You think the boys in the house will fancy any of them new girls?
Fab news on your scan today!! like Alegria said, it can be hard to find the heartbeat at 10 weeks with a doppler,especially if you're quite new on using one.

Alegria-      for testing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Mira - Your parents are just being parents, i.e. worrying about their baby (you).  In their day they wouldn't have dreamt of flying with a new born, but things change and cheap travel makes it so convenient to fly around the world.  As long as you and Pete are OK with taking Robert on a plane that's the main thing.  Don't want to dampen things, but do the airline know how old he is?  I've read somewhere they babies should be 14 days old before they fly, something to do with their ears.  I could be wrong, so don't quote me.  We're planning a trip back to the UK at Christmas when the baby will be about 10 weeks old - am sure some people will think I'm mad doing a 12 hour flight with a wee one, bit we'll be desperate to show him/her off to our rellies.  Enjoy it, this is a precious time in your lives   

Laura - So glad your babies were well and dancing away.  When's the next scan, you scan addict?

Alegria -    to testing today   

Steph -   for your scan today 

Mrs O -  

Nicks - Hurruh for Em and her kicking  

Err ladies, I am no way a skinnie minnie - was a size 12 before tx and goodness knows what I am now - I thought I looked quite big in the photo    I have to buy L & XL colthes over here coz the sizing is based on teeny tiny Chinese ladies.  Will get DH to take another bump pic when he wake up.  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir   what can I say, parents are always going to question everything, as long as you and Pete are happy in your decisions then ignore them, so hard isn't it but not worth getting upset about.  Hope you're ok this morning  

Alegria- good luck for testing.   

Sorry for lack of personals at the moment. I am reading but not on as much for various reasons x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry - me post coming up.

Not brilliant news I'm afraid  scan showed that 2 of the 3 follies are growing, albeit very slowly, the one on the right seems to have shrunk a little (though was told this may just be cos of different doc doing the scan, on a different machine from before).

The bad news is my estradiol is only 91 today, after 8 days of stims - so is not rising as it should.  Had a chat with the doc and am going to carry on stimming for 2 more days until Monday - if the follies are still growing then there is hope of an egg or 2 being there, provided my estradiol rises too - so just have to wait and see what happens. But obviously things are not looking great and we may have to cancel.

Feeling a bit numb at the moment, and beaten by it all. 

Trying to get my  head back on for going out this afternoon, don't want to be miserable.

Jinemed have a new lady doctor, called Doctor Eda, she was very nice and it was her I saw today.

Back later for personals - hope you are all having a nice weekend 

Love Steph xx

P.S. she asked me if I have tried DHEA and I told her I have been taking it for the last few months - she said a female relative of hers asked her for help as her FSH was over 100 and her periods had stopped, but she still wanted to try to get pregnant - after a lot of research it all looked very negative even to try IVF, her relative then took DHEA for 6 months and started ovulating again and is now pregnant having managed to conceive naturally!


----------



## roo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies
I'm a bit of a lurker and don't post very often ( quite shy really) but I wondered if i could bother you and share my experience with you as i'm now at a bit of a dead end.
I've been through IVF for the last 8years ( can't believe its been that long), our diagnosis has always been unexplained however even when I was 8 years younger I never have really produced big numbers of eggs. I was incredibly lucky 7 years ago and became pregnant after a FET ( our only ever FET), she is now 6, but I feel she is often lonely and is desperate for a sibling like all her friends. Sincer her birth I have had 6 IVF cycles - all negative, the last negative came last week - gutted again,it never gets easier.

I have an AMH of 5.2 ( I'm 3 my clinic have always advised against the short protocol as they claim the evidence suggests that there is little difference between protocols and the short protocol gives statistically less eggs, they are an excellent clinic and I do have faith in them.
Last cycle I was on 300 menopur for 13 days, 8 follies but 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, 1 embryo replaced  at normal development  grade1-2 - BFN... ( had also taken DHEA prior to this cycle)
Don't know what to do now. feel useless, gutted and think it might be game over now, but I never got to try the SP, or am I now clutching at straws?

Congratulations to all the preganat ladies and hugs to all the ladies who are dealing with sadness x

Miranda - I know how you feel,  the first few weeks are very difficult, my baby struggled with colic and I used infacol from the stage you are at with Robert, it was fine, I think it helped but maybe it helped me to feel like I was doing something. I ended up supplementing Breast feeding with some formula at night, it did not affect breast feeding like I was told it might but it did give her a full tummy of creamy milk which helped her and us to sleep for more that 1.5 hours,obviously that was a personal choice but it did no harm as a temporary measure. I promise it does get easier  x

Thanks and sorry to barge in

Roo x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Miranda

Just wanted to send you a huge hug    Are you solely bf? If not then Dr Brown's bottles are fantastic for colic/wind etc. Lucy had terrible problems but when I changed her onto Dr Browns and a different formula she was a different baby. Forget about work. You are entitled to that maternity leave and they can do nothing about it. You need some time for you and Robert. Enjoy him, you've worked long and hard to get him here   As for the parents thing, like everyone has said, they are just showing htey care in their own way and in their day would have probably stayed at home for weeks after the birth.  If you feel ready for the trip then go for it! A change of scenary will make you feel better about things. I am sure Robert will be fine. He'll probably sleep through the whole flight anyway! 

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Just wanted to add that we have our own company and I wouldn't dream of calling someone on maternity leave to ask when they were coming back! I would probably call to offer congrats or send flowers or something. I think your boss is VERY insensitive  

Ooh, I'm all ruffled now!!  

Rachel x


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Beach -  no need to apologise, I know things are hard for you at the mo 

Steph -  Oh hun, I'm so sorry it's not looking good. I really hope things improve and your follies have a sudden growth spurt. You always seem to have such strength when it comes to tx and I really admire you for your resilience - I really think it's time the man up stairs gave you a break and cut you some slack. I hope you manage to have a good afternoon with DH   

Roo - Hi and welcome. I'm not really sure what to recommend apart from trying the short protocol. Of course the short protocol will yield less eggs for most people as it's generally used for poor responders/older ladies, although I know that _some_ clinics in the UK use it as standard. As far as I'm aware the reason why most clinics use the long protocol is because they have more control over stimms which is especially beneficial if they only do EC on certain days. Clinics that are open 7 days a week and do EC and ET every day will generally do the protocol that suits the individual, not the clinic. Am not criticising your clinic but I've had two clinics (one in the UK and one in HK) tell me that because I have a low AMH and am a poor responder the short protocol is the best one for me. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Rachel - just seen your sig - am so sorry     Do you have any plans for further tx?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh poppet.    Your tired and hormonal.  As the others have said people didn't use to leave hospital with there babies for about a month in the 'old days'!  Babies just need there mum... its not like your dumping him on someone while your going clubbing!  Bet Petes family can't wait to see him and a break away from home always refreshes you and I'm sure you'll be pamered! Go and enjoy. XX

Emma - Yes bigger bump pic please!

Rachel - Bum. So sorry honey.  

Nix - Hope you get some good news today.  

Ally -how are you today? 

Roo - I agree with Em.  Obviously there will be less eggs from people doing SP as its used for people that don't respond.  However on this thead you can see from an individual pointof view you will prob produce more eggs.

Steph - If I'm honest, some of the dr's are a bit slap dash at Jin when scanning and others are really through... both me and Mir had follies missed early on.  So it could just be a measurment error.  My E2 was realy low too remember, think it was 140 at EC or something.   I think for 3 follies that sounds fine... remember they use a diff scale I think you timesit by 3... that makes you about 300.... which suggests 3 eggs? Or am I getting it all wrong?

Hello everyone else. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was scanned by the same doc each time, but my colon obscured the follies!  
I am tired and hormonal, you're right - I just wish my parents appreciated that and laid off a bit. They're so convinced they're right, that we shouldn't be going anywhere with Robert so young, but can't say why they think it's a bad idea.
Babies can fly after eight days safely. Let's face it, if there was any risk RyanAir would refuse to take them!
And it's only a 55-minute flight.

Steph - I'm sorry things don't seem to be going that well, but it could all change. I'm still betting on three eggs for you! because your ovaries are 3d they can look like different sizes from different angles - I'm sure it's all on track.

Roo - the short protocol and more stims should give you more eggs - I got only one on long protocol with 375iu, but four on the short with 450iu. Ask about the microflare protocol, which adds in Clomid or letrozole and increases your chances.
Telling you the SP produces fewer eggs is simply bunkum. The downregging on the LP is what kills off response in poor responders, as it shuts down the ovaries so far they can't bounce back.

Rachel - it's a bit annoying, I agree! But it's in such a mess after just a week... I would find it impossible to pick it up after any longer as so much has already been missed.
I'm so sorry to see your embies didn't thaw ok - what a devastating blow. Will you be trying a full cycle again soon?
I'm expressing quite a lot, as Robert gets fractious at the breast, so I might try those bottles if I can get out to buy them. Cheers for the tip!

Beach - it's perfectly understandable you're not posting so much - sadly this one is going to take a long time to heal. I'm thinking of you all the time though.  

Mrs O - how's your cycle going out there? Having lovely R&R?

Alegs - What happened this morning? Come talk to us sweetheart.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! Emma - I forgot you!

It's meant to be easier to travel when they're so tiny - you don't have to take a million toys and pieces of equipment! Sure you'll be fine on that 12-hour flight.

xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello  

Steph - So sorry you're having to go through all this uncertainty but I still believe you've got 2 or even 3 juicy eggies in there! Hold on tight and keep the PMA    

Mir - I absolutely agree that you're tired and emotional. I'm still p***** off with your insensitive boss  , he shouldn't be calling you so soon to talk about work related issues even if informally. I remember you've tried to warn them well before you left that you needed proper maternity cover and they didn't listen...    

Rachel - Really sorry to hear about your FET   

Beach -  Take your time hon, you need to take extra care of yourself  

Nix - Thinking of you   

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Well, I wasn't going to test this morning but dh made me to and it was a BFN as expected. You're all probably thinking that I was being negative (believe me, I'm usually an extremelly positive person!), of course it's a bummer and I'm disappointed but I think I was being realistic and preparing myself for this outcome since my IVF cycle was converted to an IUI. I had already even ordered some DHEA off the internet last week just in case    I'll take a break, enjoy the rest of the summer and try again later in the year. Down but not out!! Somehow planning for the next step makes me feel much better    And dh is being extremelly nice to me today so I intend to milk it as much as I can  

May we have some good news here soon, girlfriends!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks Emma, Miranda, Laura,, Nicks and the rest that has been asking how things are going.
I'm just biding my time at the moment until first scan on Monday. 
On day 3 of stimms today, hopefully things are progressing as they should and I will get a good number of follies.        

Miranda- yes, I'm just chilling and taking it easy. naps in the afternoon with my hypnotherapy, good food and the like. Have only had one glass of wombjuice so far but was naughty and had a beer the other day. It was lovely I have to say.  

Went to ortakoy for their weekend market and had a spot of lunch with Steph and Paul and we just came back.

Beach-  you need time to grieve hun, take your time, we understand.

rachel- sorry to hear your frosties didn't thaw. That must be so hard when you've geared yourself up for TX. 

Alegria- Hoping for good news from you.  

Nix- Same goes for you hun.  

Hi and welcome Roo.  I can only echo what the others have said already. Good luck. 

Ally-   will Pm you later.

emma- Where's that new bump pic?  

Hi to the rest of the gang, too many to mention.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nothing like a beer in the heat of the afternoon, is there Mrs O?   Lovely jubbly. Glad you're feeling relaxed and contented - it's better than all the wheatbags in the world, that!

Aw, Alegs - my heart always sinks when someone due to test doesn't post first thing. The only exception to that rule I've known is Bugle! Int that right, Mrs B? She took ages to tell us her happy news!
Good that you're already thinking of the next cycle - the only way is up.

xxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Alegria- Sorry to hear about your BFN.  You do sound like you are coping well though and enjoy the summer like you said before starting up again.
I REALLY hope it will work for your next time.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Alegria* - so sorry hon - sending you huge  - glad to hear you are already thinking of plan B (I'm exactly the same - is the only way I can keep sane!  ) - here's hoping the DHEA will rejuvenate your ovaries and that next time it will be a much better response.   

*Laura* - thanks for reminding me that the Jinemed use a different scale to measure e2 - I just looked back through the Jinemed thread to when you was having yours and (according to TattyT) the conversion is x 3.67 (which made yours about 1,500 on the UK scale when you went to EC - and you got 7 eggs) - which makes my 91 this morning more like 330(ish) on the UK scale - so am feeling a bit more positive now that there will be an egg or two in there! I'll have plenty of time to get down and cry  on Monday if it doesn't work out so gonna try to be  and enjoy the weekend! 

*Mira* - bit confused - was you working from home after starting matty leave? and is he asking you to start the work from home again or asking you when you will be going back to the office? Either way he shouldn't be hassling you  - so sorry your parents are giving you grief  am sure in their own minds is only cos they care etc. Am also sure that Pete's folks in Glasgae will be gagging to see your little man though - I really hope the three of you have a lovely time up there 

*Roo *- hi and welcome  I can only echo what the others say, if I was you I would try SP at least once, just to see if it makes all the difference, at least then you won't be thinking "What If?". Microflare protocol which Miranda suggested actually involves taking mini doses of Lupron or Lucrin (downreg drug), not Letrazole or Clomid - Letrazole or Clomid can be added to a SP though and can help some girls get more follicles - I believe the Lister Hopsital are having some success with PR's using Clomid with an SP, and my clinic has me on Letrazole plus 300 gonal and 150 Menopur for this SP cycle I am in the middle of. Good luck whatever you decide,    let us know how you get on 

*Emma* - thanks hon, I really appreciate that, don't know what I would do without the support of my FFs!  

Just had a nice afternoon with Ophelia and my DH - going to have a siesta now and shut my brain down!

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- yep, can't beat a cold beer. It's so hot over here and like you said, it beats a wheat bag. 
A little of what you fancy is my motto.   I'm making sure I'm drinking plenty of water and milk as well. (not as much fun mind   )

How are you feeling today? Talked with your parents again? As you said, they wouldn't let you fly if it wasnt safe. I know he's from there but does Pete have lots of family up there? 
You still thinking of moving up to Scotland one day?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, beg pudding - I always get that wrong! It's a flare cycle I mean, is it?

It's funny what you forget. Great that your E2 isn't that bad and you're on for my predicted three eggs!

I'm only doing a little from home, just to keep things organised - it's not that onerous! And it's that he was phoning about.

Have a lovely siesta - nothing like it.

Mrs O - it's just so much colder up there, that's what puts me off moving! Yes, Pete has lots of family, and they're all gagging to see him. He's going to have a great time.  
I haven't talked to mum and dad again today - I got nowhere last night and it's just too upsetting to rake it over again. Talked to my sis tho, and she can't see the problem with going, and that made me feel a lot better.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Mira  and yes - you're right about the flare protocol (I think! - I get confused myself!  )

Have a lovely time in Scotland - when are you going?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Steph- Howdy neighbour!!  I'm just looking through my TX from last year when I was on Letrozole so here it goes:

Day 5 of stimms: 4 follies,11,9,7mm + 1 smaller one. E2: 52
Day 7 of stimms:7 follies,13,11,11,10,9,6mm +1 smaller one. E2: 280
Day 9 of stimms:8 follies,17,14,14,13,10,8,8,8mm. E2 327
Day 11 of stimms: 7 follies + some smaller ones,20,20,18,17,15,14,10. E2: 717

Triggered that night. Got 7 eggs at EC but only 4 were mature and fertilized. I assume the follies that were 15mm or less were too small to be mature.

If you look at my E2 levels when I only had 4 follies, that was very low compare to your 3 you have now so I'm sure there's eggs growing in them.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're going Monday, Steph. Be lovely to see everyone, and flying's so much easier than driving, which is what we did last time.

It sounds from Mrs O's results you're defo on for three eggs - all very positive!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, I've been lurking for a couple of days so thought I'd say hello & introduce myself. 

I was due to be going to Brno, Czech Republic tomorrow for IVF but had to cancel as on my Day 7 scan (last Thu) I only had one follie. I was on 375 Gonal F whereas I've been on Puregon for my 2 IUIs (50 and then 150). Both IUIs I was slow but I did at least get a couple of follies... 

Anyway, I'm going regroup a bit and try again next month all being well & my Dr in Brno is going to send me a revised tx plan. He also mentioned taking the birth control pill next cycle (during tx?!) which seemed a bit weird. Has anyone else heard of that helping to encourage ovaries to respond to Stimms? Also, any other tips anyone has found helpful for us poor responders?

So sorry to hear re your BFN Alegria. Its so cruel isn't it, but good for you to be keeping positive. Not easy I know.  

Great to see there's babies & bumps on here too. Huge congratulations to you all!!

Felix xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Felix- I've taken the pill before all of my last 3 cycles. I believe it rests your ovaries and when you cme off give you a bit of a natural surge in hormones.  Sure you will get a better response next time.  

Mirra - God driving to Scotland!! We drove from here once and took a million years!  We've always flown since much less stressful.

Steph - Glad I put your mind at rest!  

Mrs O - Is it midpoint tonight?

I need to sleep but feel sick.    Maybe I'll go eat some crisps.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi
just a quick one, only had a quick read thru the messages so apologies to anyone I may miss but wanted to reply to a couple:

Mir - go ahead, your parents are just being overprotective.  You are his mother and you would never do anything that could do him any harm.  It's always tough when our parents criticise us, they mean well but it's hard to take. But have faith in yourself honey, you can do this trip and Robert will be absolutely fine 

Roo - your clinic is talking b0ll0x.  I have done 5 cycles and they have all been on SP except the first one where I hardly got any eggs which was what prompted the doc to put me on an sp to begin with.  On the last one I got 15 eggs....  go figure!

Alegs - have I missed your announcement? Aren't you testing today? Hope you have better luck than me 

As for me, well I thought I'd try another HPT to see what was happening yesterday.  None in the house so rushed into Paris to buy one, desperate for the loo.  Finally get into a cubicle in the disgusting public loos in the shopping centre at La Defense, get the packet open and just about get me knickers down in time.  As I glance down to ensure that I'm peeing on the stick, what do I see?  Blood. I should have known having put on a pair of white shorts that morning. Unsurprisingly the peestick showed negative. Threw the stick in the bin, went to a restaurant had a pina colada and half a bottle of red wine. Then called DH and asked him to tell the doc that I am not dragging my backside all the way into Paris on a Sat morning for a blood test to tell me what I already know...

So that's it, 5th time unlucky, next step to say bye bye to our life savings and do it all over again at the ARGC.... Appointment is booked for 28/7.  And a meeting with the adoption people here in France is booked for 18/7.  In a way it's something to know that this the closest we've ever been to a pregnancy, even if it only lasted a day.  And at least the ARGC will check all the immune stuff.  So maybe next time will be our time. If not, well it will have to be adoption, and at the very least we will be giving a home to a child who otherwise would have been in care...

Anyway I'd better get off as I'm at my SIL house and am blanking everyone while I'm on the pooter, so love to all and hope you're having a nice weekend

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix -   glad you have your ARGC appt soon. They do seem to work miracles so I hope one will come your way  
Alegs - sorry hun   
Rachel - so sorry to read about your embies. Take care  
Hope everyone else is OK
Love Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw Nix - what a bollix day. Did the wine do the trick at all?

How much will the ARGC cost? About £10,000?

Evening Nicks! How's Emily?

laura - yes, driving is a nightmare, even tho DH does the driving. Last time was horrendous.

Felix - our top tips include: 

 A short protocol on 450iu

 Maybe adding Clomid or Letrozole

 Taking DHEA for four months before a cycle

 Relaxing and taking the odd glass of womb juice (red wine: it's meant to increase blood flow to the uterus!)

 Folic acid, L-arginine, selenium and zinc - wheatgrass if your FSH is high

There are plenty more tips, and the others will be along to give you some more, but that should give you a start!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just posted on the complimentary board about something called a "sitz bath" which helps with more bloodflow to the pelvis. Thought it could be of interest for the poor responders to get those follies growing. 

Nix- so sorry hun.  Hope ARGC will be the one for you.  

Laura- yes, I ended up at Midpoint after a stroll in the neighbourhood. Had a lovely enchilada packed with veggies and chicken for protein. 
How's the new girls settling in in BB? Are you getting your nuchal in 2 weeks time then?

Miranda- That's a good list you just done, not sure if I know anything to add to that on the top of my head. You watching BB as well?
Robert will be 10 days tomorrow!! 

Felix- Hope your next TX will bring you a BFP.   Maybe try having a mix of two drugs like Menopur and Gonal F? Also the usual stuff like keeping your tummy warm with a hot water bottle during stimms, drink plenty of milk,water and eat lots of protein.

Carol-Good luck for your next scan. Is it on Monday?  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I'm watching BB! I'm liking the Aussie girl - think she seems clever enough to see through a few people.

Yes, Robert's getting quite the old man of the hills!  

I'm liking the thought of a sitz bath - presumably it does wonders for the old sex life too?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words everyone   I am ok. Back at home now. It was very hard being in Spain on my own when i got that call. All I wanted to do was get onthe next flight home. I was very relieved to see dh and the girls at the airport. I still can't believe we lost all our chances in one go    I had a long chat to Ruth and we have a plan of action for the future so feel better having something to work towards. 

Nix - So sorry sweetheart  

Miranda - Have a safe journey tomorrow and a nice break   I can't believe that your boss would let things get in such a mess and so quickly   They should make sure that your work is kept as up to date as possible.

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rachel   so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Good morning everyone, sorry just a quick message, waiting on hubbie coming back from Tescos and then away for a walk with the dog.  We're both pretty stressed about our EC tomorrow, last needle last night so fingers crossed there are a couple of good eggs from the 4 follicles that we have.  Nervous about the procedure, does it hurt?  Hubbie nervous about his part too, lot of stress on his shoulders bless him.  
Been so bad at comfort eating through this and all my trousers are tight, aahh, so away to order a treadmill today to try and encourage me to get healthier.  
I hope you are all okay ladies.  Big big hugs to everyone    .  Nix I was so sorry to hear your news and was   you would have a BFP.  Mike and I would think of adoption too, although I think you have to wait 6 months after trying IVF and also think it's quite difficult to have a baby in our area.  We would think about fostering too, have the paperwork in front of me as I type this.  I know that all of us ladies have a huge amount of love to give a child, why else would we put ourselves through the drama of IVF.
Have a lovely Sunday.  
Carol
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix- Sorry you didn't get the result we all wanted for you.  Glad you have a plan in place.... 10k!  

Beach - Hows you? Hows the patio?

Carol - Try not to get stressed over the EC, you will be fine!  How exciting!!  

We went out for dinner last night and it was YUM! Not been out for ages.  Right I need to go to the shops.... groan.

XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry been quiet but had some bad family stuff going on. My auntie Luc has been battling cancer for 2 years now and we thought she'd got it kicked but she has taken a really bad turn for the worse and she has been moved to a hospice. We've spent the last few weeks going back and to to Chester. I spent a lovely day with her yesterday, it was just me and her. We had a lovely lunch together and I'd taken a mini bottle of wine in for her so we shared that and although it was sad it was also a good day reminiscing.

Nix and Rachel - So sorry about your news  

Beachy - How's it going Dolly??

Laura - How's our lovely triplets? How are you feeling? I hope you're well.

Mirra - How's Bob? Bet he's delightful. 

Ophelia & Steph - Good luck 

Emma, Merse, Nicks - Hiya

Hello to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but I just wanted to pop on and say hello and that I've not deserted you.

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Nix -   the devastation of get AF is just horrible    Glad you have a plan of action and as you say at least ARGC will test you for immunes, etc.  They do seem to have a lot of success and I really hope it works for you     The 28th will be here before you know it.

Carol - Good luck for EC tomorrow     The last EC I had in HK didn't hurt a bit, I was amazed.  I had some slight AF type pains with my first EC in the UK.  I had a light GA both times.  The worst part is the waiting, i.e today.   

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Swinny - our posts crossed.  So sorry to hear about your Auntie    Glad you are spending some quality time with her    Thinking of you   xxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

ALegria


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry Alegs -     xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Swinny- Sorry to hear about your aunt.  

Miranda- Have a nice time up in Glasgae. 
See how I get on with my scan tomorrow, maybe try that Sitz bath. 
Who's the Aussie girl? Anyone started fancying each other yet?

Carol- Good luck for EC tomorrow and for some juicy eggs.    
You will be drugged up at EC so will only feel a slight discomfort, you can bring your DH in with you to hold his hand, That's what I did. 

Hello to Emma,laura,Beach,Ally,Steph,Anna,Nix,Nicks and the rest.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Carol* - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you get some tip-top quality eggs   

*Rachel* - so sorry to hear about your frosties  - sending you huge 

*Felix *- hi and welcome to the thread - sorry you got cancelled and good luck on your visit to Brno - I am booked in there in September for DE if my current cycle fails, would be very interested to know your opinions of the clinic, Stepan etc. So far have found him very warm and helpful via email.

*Nix* - huge  to you too 

*Ophelia* - see you later maybe hon?

*Swinny* - so sorry about your aunt - hope you get to spend more time with her yet 

Mira, Laura, Emma, Beach, Nicks, Anna et al -  sorry to those I've missed!

We just got back from Asia  it is a little bit overcast/very humid/sticky here today - had a nice day though, really enjoyed the boat trip!  Going to have a kip and then out for dinner at Midpoint tonight probably. 

Scan tomorrow at 11 -  that there's been some growth over the weekend and a rise in my e2 so that we don't have to discuss the "c" word!   

Love Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just home from Indiana Jones, which was good and mexican for lunch, going to watch Jumper now.

Sarah   when you have time we'll have to make plans for lunch x

Laura- patio looks good aprt from the rain, we've told the clouds to move away but they're having none of it. Oh I christened it yesterday, a glass of red wine got knocked over by the wind so  anyone got any ideas about getting marks out.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Them clouds!   I rarely spill my wine!!    Doesn't pouring white wine get rid of it?  Sounds like a waste of wine to me though!! So your having a movie day.. sounds fun!

Steph- What was the Asian side like?  

Swinny -  
  
I'm quite excited at the mo... Ebay stuff is finishing in a hour and half and I have 2 lotsof bidding wars going on!  So exciting!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I haven't been on ebay in ages, will have a look at what's on.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you all for your welcomes. I went to stay with a couple of girlfriends for the weekend which was fab. Saying that, I went to slimming world last tuesday as I had decided to start a diet (fed up with people congratulating me on my pregnancy!) then went and drunk more glasses of wine than I can count. Ate loads of fattening food then there was a kids party today so ate lots and lots of party food and cake!!
This means there is a few days between my initial post and now which means I am finding it hard to keep up.

Lainey. Thank you for saying you remember the crash that killed Marcus and two of my closest friends Toby and Kate. I don't know why but it is nice when someone remembers. It is a bit like when I have to tell someone about losing a Son and they ask what his name was - it really means a lot but I don't know why.

Carol. Thanks for your kind words. I had EC at Guys and it didn't hurt at all. One minute I was laying down and the next I was waking up again. I did feel really drowsy for the rest of the day and very tired the next day but no pain (and I didn't have the pain relief suppository that morning because I hate them). Good luck for tomorrow.

*Anna, Alegria, Nicky, Stephjoy* and everyone else who has sad Max is gorgeous - I agree!!!!! I never forget how lucky I am to have him. I found out that I was pregnant with Max about 6 weeks after Marcus was killed so he is very very special.

*Miranda.* Thanks for your encouraging words. I think your parents are being a bit insensitve to critisise you taking Robert on a flight. You could always tell them that you asked your midwife/health visitor and they said it is OK - coming from authority might make them take more notice. 
One tip I would give you and *Emma*- take spare clothes - not for Robert but for you - I took Max on a flight when he was about 11 weeks, fed him during take off as I thought that would help his ears and he promptly threw up all over me! I then had to sit for 4 hours in clothes that stunk of puke!!

I hope I don't end up with high FSH as the thought of drinking wheatgrass makes me feel sick just thinking aboutit!

*Rachel * - really sorry to read the news about your frosties - you must be so disappoinnted to say the least.

*Laura* - what are you bidding on?

I bought an excercise horse on ebay. It is meant to get rid of a wobbly tummy in only 2 lots of 15 mins per day. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work if you just look at it! I am thinking of putting it back on ebay and buyingn a WI fit instead. I don't suppose that will work either if I just look at it!

A few of you have mentioned DHEA - what is that?

Tracey


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura - white wine does get red wine out, my dh spilt a glass over my CREAM !! carpet a few months back and i splashed half a bottle of white on it and it came out, yes a waste but cheaper than a grand for a new carpet lol ! and cheaper than a divorce lol


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Popsi - Ah see I am a perfect housewife after all! Not!  

Tracey - I'm selling!!    Just selling  few tops that don't fit... profit at the moment is about £25!! fab!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

Am feeling a bit devastated, Roger Federer has just lost the tennis and I LOVE Roger Federer  

Steph - good luck for the scan in the morning.  I have everything crossed for you    

Carol - good luck for egg collection.  You will be fine, it is all over in a jiffy.  I hope the follies all have eggs in them.    

Ally - how are you?  I hope you and DH are having lots of    You never know, it might work  

Mira - I concur with what everyone else has said about you taking Robert away.  It is YOUR decision and nobody elses.  Don't let your family bully you.  It is so hard when you have a newborn because you are just so tired and emotional and it is easy get upset by interferences.  Ignore them, you are his mummy and you know what is best for him (and you).  Have a good trip  

Tracey - DHEA is a mild male hormone that has been shown in (preliminary) tests to improve egg quality/numbers and ovary function in older women or women with low ovarian reserves.  It is not licenced yet in the UK (I think) as the findings have not been proven.  I am taking it and I know that some girls on here have taken it and got BFPs (including Mira I believe).  Worth a try methinks.

Ophelia - I have lost track of where you are?  Are you having another scan soon?  Good luck if you are  

Alegria - sorry you got a BFN.  Bumm*r  

Nix - sorry you got your AF.  A similar thing happened to me.  My bleed stopped so I bought a test and, just as I was doing the test, the bleeding started again    It's good that you have a plan.  The appointment will come around quickly, you'll see.  Will you start tx again soon, next cycle maybe?  Are you still taking the DHEA?  Your eggs will be even better next time   

Laura - I should sell some stuff on ebay.  I have loads of cr+p I could get rid of.  The trouble is I can't be bothered, I'm so lazy.  It does give you a great feeling when you make money on something you don't want, I have sold things on ebay before and it is very exciting watching the bidding.  Good luck, I hope you make loads of money, you'll need it with triplets on the way  

Hi to everyone else - Swinny, LittleJen, popsi, Nicky, Anna.

I had a follow up appointment with my cons yesterday.  I was very assertive and said I want one more try with low stim and at my old clinic.  He was ok with that and agreed that some people do indeed seem to respond better to lower doses of drugs.  I told him about the DHEA and he said we should get the ball rolling with the clinic so I am ready to have tx in October, therefore, I will have taken DHEA for 4 months.

I don't know why but I feel a bit deflated really.  Maybe it is all the waiting I have to do again, after having to wait 6 months after the partial molar pg.  Or maybe it is that I don't know if I am doing the right thing really.  Am I wasting my time?  I am not even sure what I should do re: cycle - ie, should I take the BCP as some of you have suggested before tx, should I take clomid with it, what dose of drugs should I use?  I feel that as this will be our last go I need to get it right and I am not sure what "right" is.

To add to my confusion my niece offered me her eggs on Friday.  At first I said no way because she is only 23 but now I just don't know what to do.  Is it too close to home, or is that a good thing?  My niece is quite like me in physical appearance and at least the baby would come from within the family.  But then I think, would my niece be able to handle me having her baby and would it cause friction in the family.  I am so confused.  Would you go for a known donor or anonymous?  Advice would be good.  Please don't say it is a personal choice because I could really do with some input.

Thanks for listening.

Love

Lainey x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Anything interesting happening in the house with the new housemates,any romance,arguments etc?Need my daily fix. 

Lainey- I have my first scan tomorrow.     for a nice number of even sized follies growing.        

After being on 600iu on my last cycle and only got 2 follies/embies who was only 4 and 5 cells on day 3 I too decided on a lower dose this time. I'm on 300iu of a mixture of gonal f and menopur. Also on Letrozole which can help to get more follies. I still don't know the right protocol for me after all these attempts, fingers crossed this is the one that will give me that sticky BFP. 

If slow response tomorrow might up it to 450iu but see no point of doing 600iu again. I rather stimm for a bit longer if need be.
I believe Clomid thins the lining (as can Letrozole but not as bad) so if you have lining problems maybe skip the Clomid for your next go?I'm on estrogen patches to help with the lining.

Sorry can't help with the donor thing as have never thought about it for myself. It's good to know where the donor eggs comes from,in a way, as you said, it's a part of the family and may look a bit like you but then how will your niece react to the baby once it's born? What if you ever were to fall out or you may feel you owe her for the rest of your life.
But then if you go for an unknown donor,you won't know of that persons medical history etc.
It sure is a hard decition (sp?) and I'm sorry I can't help.   (hope I haven't offended anyone)

Good luck.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Lainey- What protocol/drugs/dose were you on last time and how many follies/eggs/embies/quality did you get?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - Nix - sorry about AF   I have been reading your posts over the last few days and   that this was it for you - the very best of luck for your next cycle in ARGC.  

Miranda - parents eh    is this their first grandchild? They are trying to protect you really even though what they are doing is upsetting you by questioning your judgment when you are wiped out and hormonal which is never a good thing at the best of times.

It does sound like to me as if you could really do with the break and if you feel it's right I would say go for it!! The first few weeks are very overwhelming learning to adjust to living with a new baby - it's one big steep learning curve for a while whilst you build your confidence up and learn to juggle the constant demands of being a new mum. The thing is it is HARD but when you have stuggled to conceive you don't feel entitled to feeling exhausted and overwhelmed as this is the thing you have longed for but the reality is you have as much right as anyone else, so be kind to yourself and don't expect too much it's early days yet and everyone finds it hard even if it appears/ they say that they don't - they are lying! 

Steph glad to hear that you are feeling more confident about the E2 levels with the new scale - mine were all extremely low right through - on the day before egg collection they had gone down to less then 697 from the day before which didn't make sense when they collected 8 mature eggs then. Also my LH levels were supressed as well - all these things scared me to death the first time but if it happened again I wouldn't worry too much I think these measurements are a guide only and you can only tell for sure at EC. So Im cheering your 3 follies on with the rest of us - good luck and remember the mantra ' it only takes one'!    Best of luck for your scan tomorrow and I  that all is well and that word is never mentioned again!

Orphelia good luck to you too that all is going well on the stims    - Will check in tomorrow for both of your news!

Rachel so sorry about your little frosties must be really hard to be on your own hearing that news  

Tracey so sorry to hear about Marcus   - I lost my baby son at six months due to chronic heart disease and I love it when people mention his name because to us he is as much as part of the family even though he is not here and this makes me realise that he was real to others too and not forgotten.

I am sorry though that your are suffering the pain of not being able to conceive again - that is I know especially hard after such a loss. The others are right -  Max is gorgeous!

Laura - hope you do well with the selling of the clothes - have you dared to look at any of the baby clothes on there?

I have sold loads of baby stuff on there and now hopefully I may be looking to get some back in the not so distant future!!

Hi everyone else  and best of luck whereever you are on this journey.

I have the lap and dye and HSG on Wed and hoped as usual on a non medicated cycle I would ov after the op to be in chance of a BFP but no I got the peak on the monitor and as we speak have horrendous ov pains so it's popping early to get me no chance at all.      It does seem a bit of a waste and I did think of just going for it anyway as didn't understand the real risk of ectopic pregnancy but am going to sensible and not do it thanks to Nicki's advice!

Lainy I am sorry you are feeling deflated right now - I don't know much about all the in's and outs being new to IVF etc but I do know that lots have been told they need DE only to get pregnant naturally/ or using their own - I think I would want to exhaust that avenue before I went to the step of DE especially with the DHEA seeming to help many. Re your neice if you do do DE - I personally don't think it is a good idea to have DE from someone who is that young and yet to have or complete their own family unless you don't know them. If it was a cousin/sister who had completed their family that would be different as I can see the temptation with having the family resemblance but you have to think of the implications - what if your niece can't have children of her own later? That could be an potentially explosive situation for everyone in your family - you didn't want people to say personal choice so my advice is not to go there at all if you can help it but if you do do DE  definately go for someone you don't know. HTH

Anyhoos I'm off to lie down as this pain is getting worse and even worse then that my little egg is going to waste!  

Take care love Karen xxx











Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Kazzie - thanks for that.  Yes, I am concerned about her not having her own family yet, although I could offer to pay for her to store some eggs first, just in case.  I appreciate your honesty.  The trouble is I want a baby NOW and waiting another 4 months for DHEA to work seems an eternity.  With DE I would be likely to get a quick result.  Also, having had three m/cs, DE seems attractive as I would be less concerned about having another one.  Too many decisions to make, my head is spinning  

Sorry your little egg is going to waste.  It doesn't say on your profile what the story is, have you had an ectopic before?  Are you at risk of another?  Sorry also to hear that you lost a little one, I can't imagine how hard that must be.  You sound very brave and strong.  I hope the pains ease off soon.  

Ophelia - good luck with the scan     I hope there are loads of follies.

I had two IVF cycles with 8 days of 150iu gonal f, resulting in 5 and 4 eggs and one pg (I m/c unfortunately).

This cycle I had 300iu fostimon and 300iu of merional (?) for about 8 days, resulting in 2 eggs and a BFN.

L x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I went a bit crazy yesterday, my official test date is Wednesday but I had an internet test stick and so I used it. I thought I saw a faint line, well sometimes, looking at it from a certain angle and with my eyes half closed but then it seemed to go again. So I really needed another test, this was clearly an emergency, it was Sunday past 6pm and started to walk around my area looking for a pharmacy. Of course they were all closed, I was even contemplating A&E and just knocking on a random selection of doors to ask if somebody happens to have an HPT. The fresh air and the walk finally calmed me down and I walked home to clean the flat instead. Anyway I did get a first response this morning and there is a line, faint but it's a clear line. I really hope it's not another bio-chemical. Wednesday please hurry up...


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ooh, fingers crossed Nikki. You're still testing a few days early and I'm sure the line will get stronger every day.      Good luck.

Good luck to Button for testing tomorrow.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki..... a line is a line!! Huge congratualations!    Lets all pry for it to be darker and darker!!!     

Lainey - My sister offered me her eggs and I went for counselling, it was really helpful, I decided against it merely because of the relationship I have with my sister.  If we could have been more open with echother I would have gone for known donor.  For me personally its important for the donor to be able to trace there biological routes, although I knw how difficult it is for donor inthis country waiting lists and mney, also all the donor's are normally ladies needing IVF themselves, wereas abroad you have nice students who are 20's eggs! Its a tough oe and not something to rush into.

Karen - 

Beach - Morning!

Ophelia - Sorry I've not watched it over hte weekend, rarely do!  Will be back watching it this evening and will report back then! Good luck with scan.

CArol -     

As or me had quite a lot of bleeding this morning.  More than I've ever had before. Debating whether to doppler or not.  Could be reassuring but if can't find them all could be very distressing (only found all 3 once).  If I was having a m/c there would be more blood and alot of pain yes??


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Ophelia.   Good luck with your scan

Button - good luck    

Nix - so sorry about your bio-chemical   I hope ARCG can do that little bit extra for you that will make all the difference    

Lainey - personally I would try DHEA first before even considering DE

Rachel - so sorry  

Karen - I know every egg is precious in our situation   good luck for Wednesday    

Steph - good luck     I am glad you are feeling more positive

Laura - can't you get a scan? As you know bleeding is not unusual but just to reassure yourself. Isn't a doppler quite unreliable this early in pregnancy?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

EPU won't see me if its not heavy/ red. Yes Doppler is not that reliable at this stage, although I'm 11 weeks today.  Think Im going to doppler....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm amazed.... just doppled and found all three little heart straight away! Thanks Miranda for the doppler! Still hope that bleeding would stop.  

XX


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Kazzie - Fantastic news on your . When is your official test date?

Laura -  I hope the bleeding subsides soon. Isn't bleeding supposed to be more common with multiple pregnancies? If it continues please go to your EPU rather than worry and fester at home 

Kazzie -  One way to look at not being able to ttc this month is that your tubes will be super clear ready for next month. I was told after my lap that many women conceive soon afterwards and it gives your tubes a kind of spring clean.

Lainey - After I had the donor egg speech when I initially didn't respond on my first tx cycle, my older sister offered me her eggs, but on the condition that she ttc her own (second) biological child first. I seriously thought about it and would probably only have considered having her eggs - I'm not sure I'd be able to use a donor that I didn't know. I was very fortunate in that I _eventually_ responded to the drugs on my first cycle so put the thought of DE to the back of my mind. 23 is very young to be donating eggs and I'm not sure I'd be comfortable using a known donor who was so young and hadn't yet had children - sorry, hope I haven't offended you in any way. It's a hard and very personal decision  

Mrs O & Steph - Good luck for scans today  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooo Laura - just seen your post.....yay on the three heartbeats


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Three heartbeats, yippeeee


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just a quickie for Lainey.  I've had the donor egg speech and rejected it simply because I cannot stand the thought of an anonymous donor.  If it should ever come to that and I was to use a donor it would HAVE to be someone from within my family.  I refuse to go through the stress and worry of pregnancy and childbirth for a child that has no genetic link to me.  Besides which, black people are notoriously crap at donating anything, be it blood, bone marrow, organs so I'd probably have to wait for bloody years to find a match anyway.

The main reason is that, in all honesty, I don't trust myself not to look at that child in a few years time if it starts playing up and say to my DH (whose family is totally dysfunctional) "well s/he didn't get that from me."  I also know that I would resent the fact that it was his biological child but not mine.  Finally isn't part of the joy of having a baby looking at him/her and saying s/he's got your eyes, my nose etc....?  How can I do that when the child isn't genetically mine?  How would I feel when people come up to me in the street, as they undoubtedly will, and try to tell me how the child looks like me?

So yes I would look at a donor but only if they were related to me. There are 2 possible cousins that I would ask - (it would have to be a cousin as I'm an only child) and in fact one of them has already offered and she would be a good choice because she already has one child, but I know she hasn't really thought it all the way through. The other one is only in her early 20's and hasn't started her own family yet so that wouldn't be recommended either.  

But the main reason why we're looking at adoption as an alternative instead of DE is because my DH has thrown up all the arguments against known donors that have been mentioned here; what if my cousin got jealous/there were any problems between us/if she wanted to be involved in the upbringing of the child blah blah blah blah etc.  

As a result DH has now forfeit any chance at all of having a child that is biologically his if the IVF doesn't work because I am NOT having a child that is half his and half some stranger's.

I don't meant to criticise anybody who does decide to go for anonymous donor gametes and I was going to be an egg sharer myself, before I got hit with the poor responder stick. So I don't disagree with donorship per se. And as I say, I would consider it if I could use a donor from within my family.  But the thought of being pregnant with, giving birth to and raising a child that only has DH's genes but not mine is just totally off-putting to me.

Hope noone finds my views offensive but that's how I feel

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think donor is a massive step and one you need to think about.  People want babies for so many reasons the main one is they want to nurture something.  But you need to think about the child too.  How they would feel knowing they were not related to the person/ people who brought you up.  This is the main issue for me.  Personally I am not that eager to pass on my genes! Bad tempered, emotional cow I can be! But donor is not something to rush into.  For me the genetic thing did not seem much of an issue.  

Nix I think its really healthy you have had all this out with DH and thought it all though.  So many people go in without thinking through all the pro's and cons.

I think at the end of the day I would have stil gone ahead with donor but it would have been a big step and would have taken me a while to get my head around it. 

Emma- Yeah bleeding is more common in mulitples.  Also I still have this pesky 4th sac there, I'm hoping this bleed is maybe that bursting and going.  

Working from home today!  Must start soon... jsut need to pack up my ebay stuff!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Scan didn't go well today.  Got on old follie/cyst of 20mm and 1 of 8mm. Have upped the dose to 450iu and back for scan on Wednesday. He warned me they might cancel.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Ophelia I'm so sorry.  Sounds like that big fat one has sucked up all your fsh? Did they not burst your cyst?  Didyou have a AFC done?  Try to keep positive Steph's follies picked up.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ophelia.  Hope upping the meds does the trick and you are good to go shortly.  

Thanks to everyone for welcoming me and for the tips.  I'm more of a white wine lover but will definitely try the occasional red now (I've cut down on alcohol anyway and go teetotal during tx).  I got my new tx plan yesterday and should be having a try at Reprofit early August.  On 450 Gonal F and then Norethistron from 14th to 22nd July - presumably to regulate me?

Laura, good to hear you could find all 3 heartbeats.  That doppler must be a god send.

Nix, That's good to hear that you have talked things through with your DH and are clear about what wouldn't be right for you.  It's not everyone's choice I know.

Personally, my next step (after a couple of tries   with my own eggs) would be Donor Eggs and I'm not feeling too bad about it.  Not ideal but from what I've heard from other ladies who have conceived via this route, they feel absolutely that the baby is their own baby.  We are so lucky to live in an age where this sort of thing is possible.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Nicki08 - sounding positive!  
LB - glad you heard them all   Hope bleeding stops soon. Do you have a scan this week?
Nix - I really hope ARGC does the trick for you hun  
Mirra - quiet? maybe you are in Glasgow?  
Lainey - least you have that offer on the back burner - always good to have options. hope the DHEa works for you  
Ophelia - sorry to hear about the scan - you must be disappointed. But as someone said they often increase in number. Stay positive 
Steph - hope your scan has gone OK  
Carol - was it EC today?
emma - where is the up to date bump pic then?  
Kazzie - hi! You a day case Wed? 
TraceyMo, Pospi hello!
Have a cold   emily sneezed in my eye and now I have rip roaring conjunctivitis with green gunk spewing from my eye!   Thanks daughter
Wimbledon has finished - what am I gonna watch now?  
Take care all  
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry missed you Felix! New plan sounds good!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

They did burst my cyst but now looking back I think the Dr saw another one but not as big and therefore thought it didn't need to be aspirated.

I assume they can't burst this big one now? Worried i may not get anymore follies if the big one keep on taking all the drugs.  Do you think it will burst soon on it's own and maybe give new follies a chance to develop?

I'm so fed up with this IVF thing,it never seem to go right for me.  Maybe I should just give up and get used to the fact there won't be any children for me.

DH is flying out tomorrow and he's so excited and positive it will work and now I have to give him the bad news.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs O. Its so hard, its all that waiting and not knowing. Least when DH arrives you can share it and it will take your mind off things for a bit  
NW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - Just wanted to say that I am sending you      all i can say is things CAN change dramatically, keep up your PMA if that is possible in the circumstances (particularly as you are on your own) xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ophelia -    I remember on my first scan of my first cycle I had no follies, I was on my own then too, was heartbreaking.  BUT you do have one follie there and ole fatso will burst prob by the next scan and give the rest of the follies a chance... may mean you will need to stimm longer but thats no big deal.   

Morning Felix, Ally and Nicks!

I've not got bits of like pink skin coming out?  You think it could be that 4th sac?  Its very thin, I would have thought a sac would be thicker?  Any ideas?

Think I'll hav a cup of tea and re-doppler. Feeling liek something is really not right in there today.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ophelia -  that this cyst issue resolves itself. Is it worth giving them a call just to ask for a second opinion on aspiration? Don't give up, things might not be perfect but they're not completely [email protected] either, you still have another follie growing and we all know what a huge difference an increase in meds can make even over a couple of days. So you don't have any bad news to give your DH. In fact it is good news, they're chucking everything at this to increase your number of follies! So you keep your tum and feet warm (yeah I know it sounds weird but if you have crap circulation like me, it makes a difference!) keep on drinking and stuffing the protein down your neck and stay    



Felix42 said:


> We are so lucky to live in an age where this sort of thing is possible.


Well said hon, during my rant I forgot that not so long ago DE wouldn't even have been a possibility. You are right we are lucky, sometimes I lose sight of that...



laurab said:


> I think donor is a massive step and one you need to think about. People want babies for so many reasons the main one is they want to nurture something. But you need to think about the child too. How they would feel knowing they were not related to the person/ people who brought you up.


Laura I have to say that I don't think it's as big an issue for a donor conceived child as an adopted one. Once you have that baby and you bring it up as your own, how could they ever know the difference? I would though and I think that might stop me from raising it as my own and that's the point for me. That being said, the advantage of DE over adoption is at least there won't be any of the abandonment issues that adoption entails.

I know many people go for DE because for them the experience of pregnancy and giving birth is something they don't want to miss out on. For me, I'm not a big fan of pain  and anyway it's more about being able to pass on the kind of upbringing that I had, I was very lucky in my parents and extended family. And I know that DH sees and appreciates that too, especially compared to the upbringing that he had, with parents divorced at the age of 7 and left with a mother who constantly criticizes, has great difficulty in displaying any kind of affection and rarely, if ever, gives praise. And his sister totally overcompensates with her kids which causes it's own problems. But I digress, basically I want to have the experience of raising children of my own to pass on the love and the blessings and to see them grow up to be happy and well adjusted and loved by everyone around them. And if I do it right then they will go out into the world and maybe contribute to making it a better place (naive maybe but I really beleive that) And I don't have to be pregnant to get that joy which is why I don't mind the thought of adoption so much as I thought I would right at the beginning.

I do worry about the abandonment thing but I feel that it can be surmounted if it is handled sensitively. I would never hide anything about the child's origins as I don't feel that is healthy and these things ALWAYS come out in the end. But I would make much of that child being special because they have been chosen and I would prefer to adopt from someone who is happy to be contacted by their child at some point in the future, because it is only natural that the child would want to meet their biological mother at some point and maybe get explanations from the horses mouth as it were. I would hope that this could help attenuate any feelings of being unwanted or abandoned.

And I feel that would be much better than possibly having a child via DE and resenting it because it's half dh's and half someone else's.

Sorry I have totally hijacked the thread with my musings about DE vs adoption, I hope you don't mind

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix- Adoption is very rarely these days an abandonment issue.  It is 95% of the time due to social services removing the child against the parents wishes.  The huge difference between donor and adoption from my point of view is the child can trace the parents if they so wish with adoption and in most cases the child maintains some contact with the parents (even if just letter box) after the adoption. Only in severe cases of abuse is there no contact, in this country anyway.  Adoption I think is by far the harder of the 2 options.  I am always impressed by people who feel that can take on all the red tape and stress of adopting a child.  Are things very different in France? Do you get to adopt younger?  I would have probably gone for the donor route, just because it would be easier and you get a baby and no baggage.... god that make me sound very selfish and uncaring!  

Oh and I really feel children need to know there heriage, I would definately tell a DE child it was a donor child, I think it causes huge problems later on if you don't.  I know many may disagree with me on that though.  

But each to our own, we all need to find the path that is comfy for us.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Laura

I meant the child feels like it has been abandoned, in a psychological sense, rather than the mother/parents abandoning the child through choice.  I think it's very difficult for a child to be able to make the distinction between the mother/parents giving them up and being taken away by social services.  For a kid it's very black and white, hence the feeling of abandonment. And whetehr the child is adopted or DE conceived I agree that it's vital they know about their origins.

But I def get what you mean about a baby without the baggage if you go the DE route.  The problem is that ok, the child wouldn't have any baggage but I sure as hell would...  And I wouldn't want to inflict my neuroses about being barren on an innocent child, that wouldn't be fair.

However if we adopt a child, we're giving them a chance of a decent upbringing within a loving family environment instead of leaving them to a life of disruption and insecurity (and sometimes much worse) in care....

That being said, I don't think I'd be able to take on an abused child or one that had been cruelly neglected, the psychological issues there would be more than I could cope with I think.

And yeah, adoption is stressful but tx is hardly a walk in the park is it?  Given that we don't really know what it is that's causing our IVF to fail everytime I'd be even less keen to go through all the stabbing and the mood swings and the hot flushes and internals with DE only to have it fail all over again because the issue isn't egg related! 

I have had 5 cycles over the last year and a half and totally lost the ability to tell what emotions are really mine and what is related to all the [email protected] I'm injecting.  Second guessing every decision as the drugs make me extremely irrational....   One of the strongest arguments for stopping tx and going for adoption is that I would finally get my mind back again!  That's not to say that I'm ready to throw in the towel yet, but it's one of the items near the top of my "advantages of adoption" list

There is also the less laudable feeling that if I went for DE and it worked, that would be the final proof that I / my genes are somehow defective which is not a nice feeling.  Everybody keeps going on about acceptance, I'm not ready to accept that and don't know if I ever could.  I know you should never say never but I really feel so strongly about it.... must be my Virgo perfectionist side or something!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Argggg just lost a long post!!!

Basically in summary...

1. I hate pain too... not a fan of childbirth either!  
2. So long as you take your time and know what your getting into short and ong term thats great
3. Its not fair is it
4. Your going to ARGC soon so you don't need to worry about adoption yet

Sorry in the original it was alot more detailed and thoughtfully worded!

X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

don't worry Laura, it's annoying when that happens isn't it?!  And thank you!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My laptop seems to do it all the time!  

How are you feeling anyway?


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

not sure you remember me after all this shower of posts since I left last Friday!!!

I just wanted to send a super huge   to Ally. It's been a few posts, Ally, since you said about abandoning the cycle, but I really feel for you. I hope now that a while has passed you have managed to talk to a consultant and get some counselling on what to do next.

A huge    coupled with    to Ophelia: I am all  that those follicles will grow. As everyone else said, your follies won't throw the towels any time soon, so wait and see what happens. I send you a big   

Everyone else, hello, you keep amazing good company to one another!!! I am super impressed. I hope you are all well.

XX Pesca


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
well although I walked into the clinic today sick with nerves and convinced we might cancel, my follies had had a growth spurt over the last 2 days,  they were very surprised and asked what I had been up to over the weekend!  (milk and lots of protein!)

I have gone from 2 follies on the left and one on the right, with the biggest being 11mm, to 2 follies on the right and one on the left (yeah - go figure!   ) with the biggest being 18mm - and this was the one she thought had shrunk on Saturday! Estradiol up to 142 - they still think it is a bit low but I am happy with the fact that it has risen and that they are growing (the usual rollercoaster!) Started Orgalutran (like Cetrotide) today, back tomorrow for another scan/blood test and possibly trigger in the evening for EC on Thursday.

They said I may lose the 18mm follie's egg but the other 2 should be OK (15mm and 13mm) - now of course I have a new worry to replace the old one, that I may ovulate early - it never ends! 

Back later for personals - just wanted you all to know that I'm still in the game! 

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I am still incapable of talking loads, just cannot stop crying, a mixture of the leftover hormones and worry that this will never work for me...but just wanted to say Nix, one of my closest friends had treatment at ARGC after 3 failed attempts elsewhere, this resulted in her gorgeous daughter. She was really impressed with them. I only wish I could get my foot in the door, test results prevent me unfortunately. I wish you loads of luck in your appointment later in the month. I am impressed that you got in so quick, I thought they had a waiting list?? 

Lots of      to everyone else.

A xxxx


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your response to my query. It's interesting that others have found that they respond less the more drugs they are given. I might ask for a low stim cycle next time and see what happens. I see a number of you are taking DHEA. Do you think I should take it and if so where could I get it from?

I've been reading your posts on donor eggs and Laurab I'm in total agreement with you. I have considered going down the de route but I too would be concerned how it would effect the child that I produce. There's 2 pieces of research out today on the issue of the psychological effect of a child finding out they're the result of a donor egg or sperm and they said the psychological impact is less the earlier you tell the child. They said it was far better to tell a child under 5 who would be mildly curious as opposed to a child in their teens who might feel betrayed and confused. That would be the issue for me. I could not live with myself if I created a child by using DE and that child became confused and upset when they learnt about their origins. I would tell them when they were very young so that they were able to come to terms with it. I also already have a child who was naturally conceived and I don't want it to cause any issues with him. For me it is such a difficult decision. I dont' think I would want to go overseas for any procedure as that would mean the donor would be annonymous but I am concerned that if I did it in the UK I would be using the eggs of a women who had fertility problems anyway and her eggs may therefore be of dubious quality.

Laurab - congratulations on the triplets - that makes me feel tired just thinking about it. 3 babies WOW!!

Nikki - congratulations on your BFP.

Babydust to everyone else.

Jenny

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Jenny19 --- I didn't respond well on high doses (up to 600) so on my 6th try, they reduced me to 300. Still didn't respond well, but no worse than at 600! In fact better (though may have been luck.)

Also -- DHEA --- biovea.net I think. Or get OTC in the US.

As for DE: my good friend has two DE daughters. She started telling them about it from Day1. It's a normal thing in their household. That being said, the donor was my friend's sister (ie aunt to the girls) so maybe that's a bit different. But I agree -- if you tell them when they're young, it just becomes part of their normal life.

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first 

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Please do bear in mind that this is a thread for IVF chit chat  If you have any questions/concerns about adoption or DE, why not have a little read of the relevant boards on FF...

Adoption  ~ click here

Donor  ~ click here

Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally -  Do you have a follow up soon?

Jenny - I responded better to a combination of drugs... guess its trial and error.  Yes I definately think you need to just mention the DE thing fromwhen they are weeny, its no good telling them when there 15 are desperate for a reason tohate you and rebel!! 

Steph - This a fabulous dabulous news!!! I've got eggs from big ones before! I'm still thinking 3 eggs. E2 has bumped up alot! fab! 

Terry-  The thing with adoption is that it is all about the child and what is best, if its seen as in there best interests to see there birth family then thats what should happen. Its able about the child not the needs of the adoptive family. Its really tough and I don't know if I could do it. It does seem to be alot of hoops to jump through but these children have already been through so much they need to be placed into the right homes not just any home.

Still bleeding a little .  Just checked still 3 heart beats though. 

*edited by Moderator


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Minxy!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, just a quickie, had EC today and had 7 eggs.  How did that happen?  Really pleased and it all went well, just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see if any fertilise.  
Just want to give hope to those with slow growing follicles.  Ours was nearly cancelled a week past Friday, growing far too slow and didn't think we'd get to our clinic's requirement of 3 x 18mm follicles but we kept stimm drugs for an extra week.  I took all the advice from you wonderful ladies, hot water bottles, protein, milk, tonnes fo water and then received that good news today.  I know we're a long way off from a BFP and it's been an emotional journal to get here but I honestly think I would have given up if I didn't have this website.  So thank you all very much for your lovely messages and advice.
Big hugs to Ophelia and Ally, really thinking about you both.
Away for a wee lie down and read my book.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Carol! That does give us PRs hope.  

Fingers crossed for good fertilisation now.

Felix xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Carol thats amazing!!!  Feet up and rest now.  And its 'how many' not 'if any' fertilise!    I had 7 eggies this time!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Carol - that is fab news     for 7 fantastic embies xxxx I can't believe you got 7 thats so brilliant - how many follies could they see in the end?? Rest up honey xxxx

Laura - Firstly - how are you doing - has your bleeding subsided? Have you had someone to ask about it?? Hope you are ok.

Re my cancelled tx - I had a chat with Yau Thum on Friday when we cancelled, he said that we should take 3 months out, take DHEA and try again in October which seems pretty sensible. He thinks it is unlikely that any of my follies would have produced an egg and if they did he doubts it was of a good quality, this just reinforces the feeling that I have no eggs left or that the ones I do have are duff.  I just feel so crushed that none of my follicles matured an egg. Can I ask, what woudl you classify as no response? I notice from your sig that you had no response on first cycle, could you tell me more about that??  


A xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My first cycle was LP so I down regged.  Then I was on 225 puregon and upped to 375 puregon.  I stimmed for a long time (had about 3/4 scans) before it was cancelled.  On the very last scan I had 3 very very small follies.  Was given the donor speech there and then. Was utterly heartbroken.  Maybe you could ask for a mixture of drugs next time? Little clomid maybe?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

sorry I disappeared there Laura, am ok, a bit up and down and just impatient to get to the next cycle which is probably the wrong way of looking at it, but that's the way I've been all thru this if thing. If I'm not actually doing tx I just feel a bit numb, like there's nothing worth making an effort for.  Not always but that's the feeling that dominates most of the time.  

I'm glad you're still heating all 3 heartbeats in there. I'm pretty sure the bleeding is related to that empty sac - but when's your next scan to set your mind properly at rest?

Ally - don't give up hope, we've all heard the DE speech now and most of us have decided to ignore it and with good reason if you look at the BFPs on this thread!  Also the changes you've made to your diet and lifestyle are all relatively recent.  If you consider that it takes 3 months for an egg to mature and grow and all that then on your next cycle you should see not only the effects of those changes but also of the DHEA and that should make a massive difference to your response, just you wait and see hon, you'll be posting on here telling us you got 15 eggs on your next ec just like I did!   

Oh and the appt at the ARGC was booked weeks ago, although you can get in quicker if you ask for a cancellation when you send in your form.  Thanks for telling me about your friend. I've heard a lot of good things about the ARGC and the thing that impresses me the most is the daily scanning, at least you can be sure that they're monitoring you closely and adjusting things accordingly....

Carol - congrats on a great crop there!  Good luck for a great fertilisation rate and a successful ET hon   

Steph hon, nice one on the excellent follie growth!  You must be so pleased!  The orgalutran should stop you from ovulating early so don't worry about that hon, you just concentrate on growing those lil eggies! 

Sorry no more persos but need to start the dinner before Chuckles gets home and starts tearing the place apart foraging for food.  Gawd he's just like a baby, if you don't feed him every 4 hours it's pure misery let me tell you!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

haha Nix, how funny. they do forage don't they?
i'm sure you have had all the tests but i just wanted to ask you if you had been on sterioids for eg natural killer cells? it's  a bit controversial but you are young, (lucky girl!) and your egg quality is still good so there's no good reason why implantation isn't happening save some issue like that/ Have you had NK and clotting profiles etc all done? xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Anna

nope not done any of that stuff, they won't even test for it here and I thing things like PGD are actually illegal, they're so backwards!  My doc just keeps saying that the egg quality is sh1te as evidenced by relatively slow division rates in our embies and the fact that some eggs get fertilised twice.  Now I've heard that this can actually be attributed to sperm quality and NOT egg quality but you try telling my doc that!

What's a clotting profile?  I know my doc sent me for several tests to check "plaquettes" and put me on heparin to thin things which seems to have made a difference this time round, so I guess maybe he has at least looked into that.

But this is why I'm going to the ARGC. They check all that stuff don't they?  And given my sh1te track record of 5 failures, I would guess they'll check those things as a matter of course.  I'm a bit concerned that they're going to waste my time and theirs with a monitoring cycle but I don't supoose there's anything I can do about that...
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix - yeah think ARGC make you do a dummy cycle, BUT they get results and thats what matters.  I'm always impatient too. I hate waiting.  Shame you can just do al your cycles back to ack and get it all over and done with in a year! 

I'm tired... may attempt a nap.

X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

that's what I have done!  I've had 5 since November 2006!  That's why I can't see the point if faffing about with a monitoring cycle!

Happy napping girlie
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

A very quick message to say THANK you to Carole for telling us about her eggs !! First of all, good luck Carole, for a happy ET, but I think it's great to hear your experience because others on the thread will feel stimulated to think positive despite the bad response. That of course includes me 

Also, thanks to Nixj01 for saying those words to Ally. I take that as advise to myself too, I suppose  ! In fact, I never thought about the actual timing that a good egg takes to grow .. 3 months, wow - I guess I am so naive to think that diet changes would do great things in no time   

XX Pesca


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just checked my work email again and got an email from someone in my team to let me know one of my clients baby sister has died at 6 days old.  Feel so sad.  I can't imagine what they are going through.    They so wanted that baby. There was huge complications but I spoke to the mum last week and baby was doing so well. God this is a cruel world we live in.


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Terry and Laurab - thank you for replying to my post.

Terry - thank you for recommending a site that sells DHEA. I have just checked it out and note that they sell 7-Keto DHEA in either 25mg or 50mg. I was wondering whether this was the right product? What dose do you think I should take?

Laurab - thanks for letting me know about the combination of drugs. I will ask my consultant. It seems to have worked very well for you at least.

Re-DE I would definately tell early on and I think I would also find other couples who have children using Donor's so that my children don't feel so isolated.

Carol - congratulations - that's an amazing number. fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Jenny

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

[alert]Members are reminded that FF does not condone or encourage self medicating and advice from an expert should be sought[/alert]

DHEA is a steroid hormone and is not readily available in the UK. You can not buy it over the counter and it requires a prescription from your GP/consultant.

For this reason, please discuss taking this with your consultant before self administering.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Jenny19 - I was told that 7-Keto DHEA has had the sex hormones removed and therefore is useless for IVF or any age related problems. It is only for weight training or loss.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Evening Ladies

I just wanted to let you know that I got a BFP at the weekend, confirmed today by my clinic.  Still in shock but very happy.

Ally1973 - I am really sorry to hear about your cancelled tx.  I hope that you will continue to think about your options and perhaps starting DHEA would help you.  Sending you lots of  

Nix - Good Luck with your appointment with the ARGC. Aas everyone else has said they know what they are doing and you can rest assured that they will be doing everything possible to help you get pregnant.  

Carol - Huge congratulations on all of those eggs, that is really fantastic news.  Hope that you get a good crop that fertilise. 

Steph - Well done on all of your follies.  Just goes to show how much things can change over a couple of days.  Fingers crossed that things keep going well.

Ophelia  -    

Hi to everyone else, I know I have missed loads of people off but thinking about you all.  

Love Button xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Button, that's fantastic news, woohoo x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Button!!! Really happy for you


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Well done button, fantastic news, delighted for you and your husband.  big  

    

Carol
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

Carol- Fab news on all those eggs girl!!   Fingers crossed for great fertilization.  
How many days did you stimm for in total? Do you know the sizes of your follies from your last scan before trigger and how many that they could see on the screen on that last scan? (just curious as you started really slow but ended up with 7 eggs,some info I could take to my clinic if they suggest cancelling my TX)

button- Wohoo!!! Fantastic news. You must be over the moon. Have a happy and healthy 8 months. 

Laura- sorry to hear you've been having some bleeding but great to hear you found all 3 heartbeats. Sounds like all is good to me.  (and thank God for that doppler eh?  )


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Button - Huge congrats!  

Ophelia -  How you doing? Is DH coming over tom?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

button .. .congratulations to you and your DH you must be    

ophelia - hope that big old follie will burst and you get another few, you never know dont give up yet

steph - good news from you today, hope it continues

laura - hope our resident triplet mum is ok tonight x when is your next scan

as for me i have 1st follicle scan tomorrow and am terrified as to what the results will be, just hope the stimms are working  

lots of love to everyone else, sorry i hopeless with personals


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Huge Congrats to Button - well done love!!​    ​
A xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsi - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Ophelia, sorry I can't remember the sizes of the follicles from Friday, one was deemed too big though and the others were touch and go re their size for Aberdeen's requirements.  You can tell it's my first time at IVF as should really write down everything  .  We only thought we had possible 4 follicles so there must have been 3 hiding in there somewhere.  We were stimming for 16 days in total, 225 to begin with and then up to 300.  I truly do think the hot water bottles helped me and drinking milk.  Obviously we still have a long way to go and kinda dreading the hospital phoning tomorrow, going to try and go out for most of the day to take my mind off it.  
Carol
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148512.0

N x


----------

